# Epic Store: Exklusivtitel-Strategie funktioniert einfach



## Darkmoon76 (26. Juni 2019)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Epic Store: Exklusivtitel-Strategie funktioniert einfach* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Epic Store: Exklusivtitel-Strategie funktioniert einfach*


----------



## Leuenzahn (26. Juni 2019)

Naja, der Shop funktioniert halt irgendwie, die 88 anscheinend auch besser als gedacht, dann läuft das halt. 

Das fast schon organisierte Gegacker und Gekreische vs. Epic Store hat dann halt nur das gebracht, was erwünscht war ... Propaganda. Und diese hat funktioniert.


----------



## BladeWND (26. Juni 2019)

"die Marktmacht von Steam zu brechen, damit Entwickler in Zukunft nicht mehr 30 Prozent der Einnahmen an Valve abgeben müssen. "

Nö einfach nö, damit dir mehr Geld verdienen ja... sonst gar nix... Wenn schon bitte Ehrlich und nicht die Anderen für Dumm halten.


----------



## Hurshi (26. Juni 2019)

Zudem könnten Spiele dadurch günstiger angeboten werden.


HAHHA das wurde schon vor Monaten versprochen nur passieren wirds scheinbar ja nie .  Man hätte Steam auch brechen können ohne den Usern mit ihrem schei... Exclusivmist aufn Nerv zu gehen. Mit nem ordentlichen Launcher und den versprochenen günstigeren Spielen wär am Ende das selbe rausgekommen .  Aber den gehts halt nur ums Geld wie allen heutzutage.


----------



## Ifark (26. Juni 2019)

Der Typ und damit Epic geht mir langsam auf die Nerven. Nicht, weil ich so sonderlich viel gegen die habe oder so. Ich sehe auch Steam nicht unbedingt als der Weißheit letzter Schluss an. Für dumm verkaufen lassen mag ich mich aber nicht so gerne. Genau das kommt aber halt hauptsächlich aus der Ecke.

Wenn Steam doch so mega scheiße mit den 30 Prozent ist, wieso braucht man denn dann noch Exklusivität als Merkmal? Reichen dann nicht auch die 12 Prozent als Köder? Entwickler können auch von sich aus auf Veröffentlichungen in verschiedenen Stores absehen, wenn sie das Modell nicht mehr unterstützen? Sie sind andernfalls doch selbst schuld?

Ein Grund mehr, Epic auch weiterhin zu meiden, um weniger Exklusivität zu fördern..


----------



## Shadow_Man (26. Juni 2019)

> Er erklärt, dass nicht der Epic Games Store beweist, dass die Strategie aufgeht, sondern es Origin und UPlay doch genauso machen. Auch dort werden exklusive Spiele angeboten.



Aber nur Spiele aus dem eigenen Hause. Während beim Epic Games Store auch Spiele von Drittherstellern exklusiv "angekettet" werden.
Und das mit dem "Spiele billiger" werden, das wurde schon SO OFT gesagt. Als man Anfing Spiele als Download anzubieten, da wurde auch gesagt, dass durch den Wegfall der Datenträger, Handbücher, Verpackungen die Spiele dann billiger angeboten werden könnten. Und was war? Die vorherigen PC Spielepreise von 40-50 Euro wurden dann irgendwann auf 60 Euro (in offiziellen Shops) angehoben. Also genau das Gegenteil war der Fall.

Und dieser Tim Sweeney redet echt nur Scheiße. Einer der größten Dummschwätzer in der Branche. Und jetzt nicht nur wegen des Epic Stores.


----------



## kaepteniglo (26. Juni 2019)

Hurshi schrieb:


> Zudem könnten Spiele dadurch günstiger angeboten werden.
> 
> 
> HAHHA das wurde schon vor Monaten versprochen nur passieren wirds scheinbar ja nie .  Man hätte Steam auch brechen können ohne den Usern mit ihrem schei... Exclusivmist aufn Nerv zu gehen. Mit nem ordentlichen Launcher und den versprochenen günstigeren Spielen wär am Ende das selbe rausgekommen .  Aber den gehts halt nur ums Geld wie allen heutzutage.



Das liegt aber nicht an Epic, sondern an den Publishern. Die machen den Preis und nicht Epic.


----------



## 1xok (26. Juni 2019)

Was funktioniert hat war Auto-Chess. Sieht man an Underlords und der Rekordzeit, in der dieses Spiel, ausgerechnet von Valve!, entwickelt wurde. Denn hätten sie nicht reagiert, wäre ein Großteil der Dota2 Community (zumindest zeitweise) zu Riot und Epic abgewandert.

Die Exklusivdeals kratzen Valve hingegen Null. Andernfalls hätte Valve längst reagiert und würde seinerseits Exklusivdeals abschließen. Das lohnt sich aber ganz offensichtlich nicht. 

Valve versucht sich stattdessen an VR, Streaming und Konzepten der Zukunft. Der Epic Game-Store muss neben Steam auch gegen Sony, Microsoft. Amazon und Google konkurrieren. Er wird sich nicht durchsetzen. Dazu sind Exklusivdeals viel zu wenig. Das  Konzept kann ja jederzeit nachgeahmt werden bzw. Sony und Nintendo können das schon heute eine Million mal besser als Epic mit seinem überwiegend zeitexklusiven Sekundärtiteln.


----------



## Drake802 (26. Juni 2019)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Das liegt aber nicht an Epic, sondern an den Publishern. Die machen den Preis und nicht Epic.


Deswegen ist die behauptung der EpicStore wäre billiger trotzdem oder erst recht dummes geschwätz!


----------



## Spiritogre (26. Juni 2019)

Ich weiß gar nicht, wieso Epic immer als Konkurrenz zu Steam gesehen wird? Die Shops sind doch überhaupt nicht vergleichbar. Epic ist doch eher sowas wie ein kleines Origin oder uPlay von der Auswahl der Spiele her. Epic hat nur INSGESAMT einen Bruchteil der Spiele, die Steam im Monat dazu bekommt. 99 Prozent meiner Steam Games gibt es bei Epic gar nicht und wird es dort auch nie geben. 

Sprüche wie "die Marktmacht von Steam brechen" sind also völliger Blödsinn, weil die beiden Shops gar nicht vergleichbar sind.


----------



## Hurshi (26. Juni 2019)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Das liegt aber nicht an Epic, sondern an den Publishern. Die machen den Preis und nicht Epic.



JA UND ?  ist mir doch egal . Trotzdem sollen die es doch nicht versprechen . Oder versprichst du irgendjemand das irgendwas irgendwo so und so viel kost und dann ist es nicht so ?


----------



## bitschleuder (26. Juni 2019)

1xok schrieb:


> Was funktioniert hat war Auto-Chess. Sieht man an Underlords und der Rekordzeit, in der dieses Spiel, ausgerechnet von Valve!, entwickelt wurde. Denn hätten sie nicht reagiert, wäre ein Großteil der Dota2 Community (zumindest zeitweise) zu Riot und Epic abgewandert.
> 
> Die Exklusivdeals kratzen Valve hingegen Null. Andernfalls hätte Valve längst reagiert und würde seinerseits Exklusivdeals abschließen. Das lohnt sich aber ganz offensichtlich nicht.
> 
> Valve versucht sich stattdessen an VR, Streaming und Konzepten der Zukunft. Der Epic Game-Store muss neben Steam auch gegen Sony, Microsoft. Amazon und Google konkurrieren. Er wird sich nicht durchsetzen. Dazu sind Exklusivdeals viel zu wenig. Das  Konzept kann ja jederzeit nachgeahmt werden bzw. Sony und Nintendo können das schon heute eine Million mal besser als Epic mit seinem überwiegend zeitexklusiven Sekundärtiteln.



Du hast recht. Das bischn was die mit ihren Exklusivwahn einnehmen kratzt Valve echt wenig. Steam ist weiterhin eine Gelddruckmaschine. Schade nur das Epic Kamus Easy Anticheat aufgekauft hat und den Linuxsupport eingestellt hat. Das war so garnicht im Sinne von Valve. Ich hoffe Epic macht in dieser Hinsicht nicht nochmehr kaputt.


----------



## Javata (26. Juni 2019)

Man sollte halt nicht vergessen, dass die Exklusiv-Strategie deshalbt funktioniert, weil viele Kunden einfach nur kaufen ohne Backroundinfos etc etc. Die Masse kauft halt ohne großes Nachdenken auch antibiotikaverseuchtes Fleisch, billigst mit hochgiftigen Chemikalien hergestellte Klamotten und was es alles so gibt was man eigentlich nicht kaufen sollte. (Ich zeig auf niemanden mit dem Finger, achte selbst nicht immer auf alles, ging nur um Kontext)

Persönlich kaufe ich nichts bei Epic, wenn mich was interessiert warte ich bis es auf Steam kommt oder kaufe beim original Publisher.


----------



## MrFob (26. Juni 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ich weiß gar nicht, wieso Epic immer als Konkurrenz zu Steam gesehen wird? Die Shops sind doch überhaupt nicht vergleichbar. Epic ist doch eher sowas wie ein kleines Origin oder uPlay von der Auswahl der Spiele her. Epic hat nur INSGESAMT einen Bruchteil der Spiele, die Steam im Monat dazu bekommt. 99 Prozent meiner Steam Games gibt es bei Epic gar nicht und wird es dort auch nie geben.
> 
> Sprüche wie "die Marktmacht von Steam brechen" sind also völliger Blödsinn, weil die beiden Shops gar nicht vergleichbar sind.



Ich glaube aber, dass Epic sich selbst da etwas anders sieht, bzw. sehen will. Sie waeren sehr gerne eine direkte Konkurrenz zu Steam und wollen da auch hin. Zum gleichen Zeitpunkt wollen sie aber auch vermeiden sich mit kleinen Spielen so "zuzumuellen" wie Steam und wollen halt nur Spiele anbieten, die sie selbst als recht hochkaraetig ansehen.

Und weil sie halt auch gerne so wahrgenommen werden wollen gehen sie halt immer mal wieder mit solchen Aussagen an den Start, in denen sie sich selbst mit Steam vergleichen, die Presse schreibts und deine Marketing Abteilung hat ihren Job gut gemacht. 




kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Das liegt aber nicht an Epic, sondern an den Publishern. Die machen den Preis und nicht Epic.



Meine Frage ist, gibt's denn eine Regel, dass Spiele in allen Stores das gleiche kosten muessen?
Ich wuerde sonst naemlich eher sagen das liegt an beiden. Die Publisher werden ja einen Deal mit Epic machen, fuer wie viel das jeweilige Produkt angeboten wird. Und wenn Steam nun 30% nimmt, Epic aber nur 12, der Vekaufspreis fuer den Kunden aber der gleiche ist, dann bedeutet das ja, dass der Publisher und Epic einfach uebereingekommen sind, dass das Spiel am Ende das gleiche kostet und die eingesparten 18% dann voll an den Publisher gehen. Das ist schon ein etwas komischer Deal fuer Epic selbst, denn wenn ich von Epic waere wuerde ich sagen "hey, passt auf, ihr muesst bei uns nur 12% abdruecken, dafuer muesst ihr das Spiel aber auch fuer 5% guenstiger bei uns in den Store stellen. Damit bekommt ihr immer noch ~13% mehr von der Kohle raus aber wir koennen damit in unserem Store auch den Kunden noch 5% Nachlass geben." Win-win-win Situation und Steam waere der Dumme. So ist es aber doch nur eine Win-Situation fuer den Publisher und wir Kunden sind die Dummen, die jetzt auf einmal einen Store mit weniger Features nutzen sollen. Damit braucht Epic dann auch nicht um meine Gunst werben.


----------



## Spiritogre (26. Juni 2019)

MrFob schrieb:


> Ich glaube aber, dass Epic sich selbst da etwas anders sieht, bzw. sehen will. Sie waeren sehr gerne eine direkte Konkurrenz zu Steam und wollen da auch hin. Zum gleichen Zeitpunkt wollen sie aber auch vermeiden sich mit kleinen Spielen so "zuzumuellen" wie Steam und wollen halt nur Spiele anbieten, die sie selbst als recht hochkaraetig ansehen.
> 
> Und weil sie halt auch gerne so wahrgenommen werden wollen gehen sie halt immer mal wieder mit solchen Aussagen an den Start, in denen sie sich selbst mit Steam vergleichen, die Presse schreibts und deine Marketing Abteilung hat ihren Job gut gemacht.


Es sind ja nicht nur unzählige (gute) Indie-Games die fehlen, Epic hat ja nicht mal 100 Games im Katalog, ich habe über 700 Spiele bei Steam alleine. Ein Großteil meiner Spiele stammt nicht von amerikanischen oder den paar europäischen Publishern die Epic bietet sondern von asiatischen Publishern, und von denen hat Epic genau Null im Programm. Und das trifft dann alles von Triple A bis Indie. Sega, Square Enix oder Bandai Namco gehören zu den größten Spiele-Publishern der Welt, und die finden bei Epic schlicht nicht statt. 




> Meine Frage ist, gibt's denn eine Regel, dass Spiele in allen Stores das gleiche kosten muessen?
> Ich wuerde sonst naemlich eher sagen das liegt an beiden. Die Publisher werden ja einen Deal mit Epic machen, fuer wie viel das jeweilige Produkt angeboten wird. Und wenn Steam nun 30% nimmt, Epic aber nur 12, der Vekaufspreis fuer den Kunden aber der gleiche ist, dann bedeutet das ja, dass der Publisher und Epic einfach uebereingekommen sind, dass das Spiel am Ende das gleiche kostet und die eingesparten 18% dann voll an den Publisher gehen. Das ist schon ein etwas komischer Deal fuer Epic selbst, denn wenn ich von Epic waere wuerde ich sagen "hey, passt auf, ihr muesst bei uns nur 12% abdruecken, dafuer muesst ihr das Spiel aber auch fuer 5% guenstiger bei uns in den Store stellen. Damit bekommt ihr immer noch ~13% mehr von der Kohle raus aber wir koennen damit in unserem Store auch den Kunden noch 5% Nachlass geben." Win-win-win Situation und Steam waere der Dumme. So ist es aber doch nur eine Win-Situation fuer den Publisher und wir Kunden sind die Dummen, die jetzt auf einmal einen Store mit weniger Features nutzen sollen. Damit braucht Epic dann auch nicht um meine Gunst werben.



Ich denke der Verkaufspreis ohne Shopanteil wird von den Publishern festgelegt. Wenn man mal schaut, auch bei Sales sind die Preise, egal bei welchem Store, immer bis auf 1 oder 2 Euro hier und da ziemlich identisch. Und ich denke, dieser Spielraum von 1 - 2 Euro ist das, was die Händler dann als Unterschied auf die eigene Kappe nehmen also von ihrem Anteil teils noch mit abzwacken um minimal günstiger zu sein als die Konkurrenz. 

Ausnahmen sind hier sicherlich Bundles, da wird es sicher gesonderte Absprachen geben.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (26. Juni 2019)

MrFob schrieb:


> Und weil sie halt auch gerne so wahrgenommen werden wollen gehen sie halt immer mal wieder mit solchen Aussagen an den Start, in denen sie sich selbst mit Steam vergleichen, die Presse schreibts und deine Marketing Abteilung hat ihren Job gut gemacht.


Umso unverständlicher finde ich es das die nicht gleich mit einem aufgebohrten Shop (wo alles wirklich wichtige drin ist)  ins Rennen gegangen sind.

Das hätte Epic im Vorfeld schon in ein besseres Licht gerückt und die Akzeptanz deutlich erhöht, auch wenn es immer noch Leute geben würde die da gegen Epic schreien.


----------



## Haehnchen81 (27. Juni 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Es sind ja nicht nur unzählige (gute) Indie-Games die fehlen, Epic hat ja nicht mal 100 Games im Katalog, ich habe über 700 Spiele bei Steam alleine. Ein Großteil meiner Spiele stammt nicht von amerikanischen oder den paar europäischen Publishern die Epic bietet sondern von asiatischen Publishern, und von denen hat Epic genau Null im Programm. Und das trifft dann alles von Triple A bis Indie. Sega, Square Enix oder Bandai Namco gehören zu den größten Spiele-Publishern der Welt, und die finden bei Epic schlicht nicht statt.



Steam ist ja auch schon über 15 Jahre existent. Wie soll der Epic Store denn da in so kurzer Zeit gegen anstinken? 

Mir scheint auch das jeder vergessen hat wie Steam anfing... wie die auf den Markt gedrängt sind... das war schlicht ekelhaft damals... alleine der Zwang Counter-Strike irgendwann nur noch über Steam spielen zu können wenn man die aktuelle version nutzen möchte war eine riesen Frechheit (und es auch noch kaufen musste, obwohl CS ursprünglich eine freie mod war)... aber letzten Endes auch ein Schlüssel zum heutigen Erfolg. (vllt sogar der Schlüssel schlechthin, so nutzen irgendwann viele Millionen Spieler Steam) 

Valve hat mit aller Macht versucht Steam durchzudrücken... Zwänge über Zwänge, exklusivdeals ohne Ende, da ist das was Epic zur Zeit macht reinste mickey mouse scheiße. Davon ab, Konkurrenz belebt das Geschäft, ich würds gut finden wenn jemand einen ordentlichen Launcher macht und einen Spielekatalog mit Angeboten bieten kann der Steam Konkurrenz macht... bisher ist Epic davon noch weit weit entfernt, und die anderen wollen nur ihren eigenen Kram über die Launcher anbieten als simplen Kopierschutz.

Aber wie gesagt, Steam gibt es seit über 15 Jahren, ne Menge Zeit um zu wachsen und zu dem zu werden was sie Heute sind... wenn Epic so weiter macht können sie das aber schon in 1-2 Jahren schaffen eine echte Alternative zu sein... und irgendwann wird der Druck auf Steam auch so groß das sie sich verändern müssen... Unterm Strich könntne wir als Spieler und die Entwickler enorm davon profitieren... 

Ne Monopolstellung ist nie gut, und die hat Steam aktuell, und hatte sie viele Jahre lang. Ich bin alles andere als ein Fan vom Epic Store, der Launcher ist ne katastrophe, und auch sonst überzeugt mich wenig daran... aber ich habe die Zeit als Steam rauskam intensivst miterlebt, und weiß noch wie furchtbar das Ding war und alles was damit zusammenhing... das hat ca 5 Jahre gedauert bis daraus was akzeptables wurde... mal sehen wie gut und schnell sich der Epic Store/Launcher entwickelt.

Bisher nutze ich von epic auch noch keine Spiele außer einem, und das war f2p. Und noch ist sowohl der Launcher als auch die angebotenen Spiele nicht das was ich akzeptabel finde... aber wer weiß wie das in 1-2 Jahren aussieht, und soviel Zeit wird das brauchen um wirklich ne ernsthafte Konkurrenz oder Alternative zu Steam darzustellen. Und Heute scheint es auch keinen mehr zu interessieren wie furchtbar Steam mal war, und was sie auch Heute noch alles "verbrechen", bei Epic ist das alles schlimm, bei Steam nicht oder was? Hier wird von seiten der Community mit zweierlei Maß gemessen... 

Ich hoffe sehr das Epic das schafft ne ernsthafte Konkurrenz und Alternative zu Steam zu schaffen... weil ich auch glaube das es für mich als Spieler langfristig vorteile bringt wenn Steam nicht mehr alleine steht.


----------



## Rabowke (27. Juni 2019)

Drake802 schrieb:


> Deswegen ist die behauptung der EpicStore wäre billiger trotzdem oder erst recht dummes geschwätz!


... und wer genau behauptet dies? 

Spiele *könnten* billiger angeboten werden ... das wurde kommuniziert. Können, nicht werden. D.h. wenn sich der Publisher entscheidet die Preise wie bei Steam zu haben, dann verdient der Publisher und schlussendlich auch der Entwickler einfach mehr und dieser Umstand wird in *dieser* News kommuniziert. Nichts anderes.


----------



## schokoeis (27. Juni 2019)

Wie viele Klicks bringt so ein Epic-Store Artikel eigentlich?


----------



## DeathMD (27. Juni 2019)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Aber nur Spiele aus dem eigenen Hause. Während beim Epic Games Store auch Spiele von Drittherstellern exklusiv "angekettet" werden.
> Und das mit dem "Spiele billiger" werden, das wurde schon SO OFT gesagt. Als man Anfing Spiele als Download anzubieten, da wurde auch gesagt, dass durch den Wegfall der Datenträger, Handbücher, Verpackungen die Spiele dann billiger angeboten werden könnten. Und was war? Die vorherigen PC Spielepreise von 40-50 Euro wurden dann irgendwann auf 60 Euro (in offiziellen Shops) angehoben. Also genau das Gegenteil war der Fall.
> 
> Und dieser Tim Sweeney redet echt nur Scheiße. Einer der größten Dummschwätzer in der Branche. Und jetzt nicht nur wegen des Epic Stores.



So wenig ich Sweeney und Epic mittlerweile leiden kann, du solltest Molyneux und Smart nicht vergessen.


----------



## Frullo (27. Juni 2019)

Ich hasse Walled Garden-Mentalität. Schon seit je her. Deswegen würde ich mir auch nie ein I-Phone oder einen Mac kaufen. Deswegen kaufe ich mir auch keine Konsolen (einzige Ausnahme war die WII und die WII U, weil (zumindest die WII) das Konzept innovativ war). 
Und während ich es bei den Konsolen und bei Apple noch bis zu einem gewissen Grad nachvollziehen kann, dass ihr Garten eingezäunt ist - da es dafür schlussendlich auch technische Gründe gibt - kann ich bei einer solch rein künstlich gezogenen Abgrenzung zwecks Marktbeherrschung eigentlich nur noch eines:

  

Selbst wenn der Epic Store mal die OASIS veröffentlichen und betreiben würde, ihr Store kommt mir nicht auf den Rechner. Mein Geld kriegen die nicht.


----------



## McDrake (27. Juni 2019)

Frullo schrieb:


> Ich hasse Walled Garden-Mentalität. Schon seit je her. ...


Der Garten ist bei STEAM genauso geschlossen. 


Ich kann sowohl mit STEAM und EPIC, also auch mit Galaxy, Games auf dem *PC* spielen.


----------



## PsychoticDad (27. Juni 2019)

"I would disagree with the statement that Epic makes money from people playing the games. The Battle Royale mode is free to play,”  - Director, Marketing at Epic Games

Ich denke die Leute bei EPIC inkl. Sweeney halten die Käufer für dumm. Die Aussagen von Sweeney empfinde ich mehr und mehr als unglaubwürdig.


----------



## Frullo (27. Juni 2019)

McDrake schrieb:


> Der Garten ist bei STEAM genauso geschlossen.
> 
> 
> Ich kann sowohl mit STEAM und EPIC, also auch mit Galaxy, Games auf dem *PC* spielen.



Ganz toll daneben argumentiert, gratuliere! Das bringt nicht jeder fertig! Und jetzt kriege ich von Dir die Liste mit jenen Spielen, die es ausschliesslich in Steams Garten gibt, danke.


----------



## McDrake (27. Juni 2019)

Frullo schrieb:


> Ganz toll daneben argumentiert, gratuliere! Das bringt nicht jeder fertig! Und jetzt kriege ich von Dir die Liste mit jenen Spielen, die es ausschliesslich in Steams Garten gibt, danke.



Mir ist doch egal, woher ich die Games beziehe.
Da gibts ja auch genug Leute, die bei  Keysellern kaufen und sich nicht darum kümmern, hauptsache billig.
Ja, ich kaufe/hole mir Games auch meist günstig im Sale, aber bei den "offiziellen" Anbietern.
Ob das nun Origin, UBI-Store, GOG oder wo auch immer ist... es ist mir egal.
Eine Anbindung zum Launcher hat man so oder so immer (ausser GOG).

Könnte man ja auch fragen, welche Games gibt es nicht bei GOG.

Dass STEAM eine unglaublich (zu) grosse Bibliothek hat, bezweifelt niemand. 
Und eben hab ich mir das Southpark gekauft. Vielleicht hat das nächsten mal GOG bei Frostpunk nen Deal, wenn ich Lust dazu habe.

// zum Thema geschlossener Garten:
Wenn man in einen "anderen Garten" will (also von SONY zu XBox, muss man zahlen.
Das muss man bei EPIC nicht... man braucht echt nix weiter...


----------



## HansHa (27. Juni 2019)

Frullo schrieb:


> Ganz toll daneben argumentiert, gratuliere! Das bringt nicht jeder fertig! Und jetzt kriege ich von Dir die Liste mit jenen Spielen, die es ausschliesslich in Steams Garten gibt, danke.



Ich sehe das Problem gerade nicht. Im Gegensatz zu einer PS4, wo ich zwingend die Hardware anschaffen muss, entstehen mir beim Epic Store keinerlei Extra-Kosten. Mit einer Minute Aufwand kann ich das Spiel genau so auf dem PC spielen, wie ich es mit Steam könnte. Wenn der Epic Store ein geschlossener Garten sein soll, dann ist das Tor jedenfalls nicht verschlossen und ich muss keinen Eintritt zahlen.


----------



## Frullo (27. Juni 2019)

McDrake schrieb:


> Mir ist doch egal, woher ich die Games beziehe.



Dein gutes Recht - hat aber nichts mit Deinem Einwand zu tun, STEAM sei ein genauso geschlossener Garten...



McDrake schrieb:


> Da gibts ja auch genug Leute, die bei  Keysellern kaufen und sich nicht darum kümmern, hauptsache billig.
> Ja, ich kaufe/hole mir Games auch meist günstig im Sale, aber bei den "offiziellen" Anbietern.
> Ob das nun Origin, UBI-Store, GOG oder wo auch immer ist... es ist mir egal.
> Eine Anbindung zum Launcher hat man so oder so immer (ausser GOG).



Und auch hier hat das nichts mit Deinem Einwand zu tun...



McDrake schrieb:


> Könnte man ja auch fragen, welche Games gibt es nicht bei GOG.



Jene, die es exklusiv im Epic Store gibt?



McDrake schrieb:


> Dass STEAM eine unglaublich (zu) grosse Bibliothek hat, bezweifelt niemand.
> Und eben hab ich mir das Southpark gekauft. Vielleicht hat das nächsten mal GOG bei Frostpunk nen Deal, wenn ich Lust dazu habe.



Es geht nicht um die Grösse einer Bibliothek, sondern ob es diese Spiele ausschliesslich in dieser Bibliothek gibt oder nicht. Mal abgesehen von der "Launcher-Seuche" die Dir egal ist: Exklusivität ist und bleibt eine Einschränkung für den Kunden.


----------



## Frullo (27. Juni 2019)

HansHa schrieb:


> Ich sehe das Problem gerade nicht. Im Gegensatz zu einer PS4, wo ich zwingend die Hardware anschaffen muss, entstehen mir beim Epic Store keinerlei Extra-Kosten. Mit einer Minute Aufwand kann ich das Spiel genau so auf dem PC spielen, wie ich es mit Steam könnte. Wenn der Epic Store ein geschlossener Garten sein soll, dann ist das Tor jedenfalls nicht verschlossen und ich muss keinen Eintritt zahlen.



Natürlich entstehen Dir Kosten, auch wenn diese nicht in Geld beziffert werden:


Zusätzlicher Launcher.

Weniger Komfort in der Verwaltung der eigenen Games.

Weniger Komfort in Sachen Community, Reviewing, etc...

Zusätzliches Risiko in Sachen Spyware/Malware...

Mag für Dich alles vernachlässigbar sein. Wenn man es aber anders sieht, dann bleibt einem als Kunde nichts anderes übrig, als solche Kundenbindung-Strategien durch Nicht-Kauf nicht zu fördern.


----------



## McDrake (27. Juni 2019)

Ok: Da haben wir mit deinem "geschlossenen Garten" wohl unterschiedliche Ansichten

Ich muss kein EPIC-Launcher benutzen, nur wenn ich unbedingt eine Game zum Release (im besten Fall noch unfertig) haben möchte.
Später kommt das Game im Normalfall (und fertiggefixt) auch auf anderen Plattformen.

Jedes UBI-Game läuft nebenbei über deren Launcher.
Wäre Dir denn damit geholfen, wenn man ein Game bei STEAM kaufen könnte und dann, nach dem bezahlen und starten, der EPIC-Launcher starten würde?


----------



## FumiT (27. Juni 2019)

Das Problem mit Exklusivtiteln ist, das man dazu gezwungen wird diesen Epic launcher zu nutzen. Wieso lässt man dem Spieler nicht selber die Wahl auf welcher Plattform er das Spiel haben will? Ausserdem ist der Epic launcher meiner Meinung nach immernoch in der Beta und braucht bestimmt noch 2-3 Jahre um Features zu bieten die es bei Steam schon lange gibt. Dazu Zählen (keine Ahnung ob immer noch so, hab den launcher schon länger nicht mehr installiert): Benutzer Profile, Reviews von Spielern, Cloud, Family share, Foren, eine vernünftige Library, Gruppen, Userguides und ganz wichtig ein Workshop. Wenn man ~60€ für ein Spiel ausgibt erwartet man auch einen gewissen Service und den kann Epic zZ nicht bieten.


----------



## HansHa (27. Juni 2019)

Frullo schrieb:


> Natürlich entstehen Dir Kosten, auch wenn diese nicht in Geld beziffert werden:
> 
> 
> Zusätzlicher Launcher.
> ...



Das sind keine objektiven Kosten, das ist subjektives Befinden. Deine genannten Punkte interessieren mich z.B. allesamt nicht die Bohne. 

Als aktiver Pc,- und Internetnutzer hat man Dutzende Konten angelegt, Dutzende Programme installert. Alleine für Steam habe ich z.B. mehrere Nutzerkonten bei diveresen Steam Key Sellern angelegt und mit mit Steam, GOG, Windows Store/Game Pass, Origin Launcher etc. habe ich auch schon ein paar Launcher und da bin ich sicher nicht der einzige. 

Ich finde es einfach faszinierend, dass all das für keinen ein Problem darstellt, aber der Epic Store gefühlt bei 80% der Zocker als der Teufel angesehen wird. Für mich ist er einfach nur ein weiterer Launcher und macht den Braten nicht mehr fett.

Für mich ist das absolut kein Vergleich zu eingekaufter Konsolenexklusivität wie z.B. als sich Sony ein Jahr Resident Evil 7 VR gekauft hat und Pc Spieler mit den teuren VR Brillen blöd aus der Wäsche geschaut haben, weil sie auf eines des besten VR Spiele verzichten mussten oder mal eben 700 Euro hätten berappen müssen.


----------



## Spassbremse (27. Juni 2019)

Ich bin nun wirklich kein EPIC(Store)-Freund, aber ich verteufle ihn auch nicht so, wie das viele tun.

Ja, aktuell ist er für mich auch noch eher uninteressant, da mich sowohl Angebot, als auch gebotene Features nicht überzeugen. Wie gesagt, "noch".

Steam dagegen büßt aber bei mir seit Jahren an Ansehen ein. Der Shop ist geradezu überfrachtet mit Schrott-Games und die shop-eigenen Aktionen, wie man z. B. schön am aktuellen Summer Sale 2019 sehen kann, werden auch immer liebloser hingerotzt.

Um's bildlich auszudrücken, Valve scheint mit den Jahren ziemlich satt, faul und vollgefressen zu sein. Da ist eine gewisse Konkurrenz schon nicht verkehrt, die die faulen Herrschaften aus Bellevue wieder auf Trab bringt.


----------



## Frullo (27. Juni 2019)

McDrake schrieb:


> Wäre Dir denn damit geholfen, wenn man ein Game bei STEAM kaufen könnte und dann, nach dem bezahlen und starten, der EPIC-Launcher starten würde?



Es wäre eine Verbesserung, sofern der Epic-Launcher (so wie der UBI-Launcher) einfach als Hintergrundprozess laufen würde und ich nicht noch durch dessen Menu navigieren müsste.


----------



## Frullo (27. Juni 2019)

HansHa schrieb:


> Das sind keine objektiven Kosten, das ist subjektives Befinden. Deine genannten Punkte interessieren mich z.B. allesamt nicht die Bohne.



Zeit ist das wertvollste Gut, und wenn Dich Deine eigene nicht die Bohne interessiert, ist das natürlich OK. Nur ist vielleicht Zeitempfinden subjektiv, die Zeit selbst nicht...



HansHa schrieb:


> Als aktiver Pc,- und Internetnutzer hat man Dutzende Konten angelegt, Dutzende Programme installert. Alleine für Steam habe ich z.B. mehrere Nutzerkonten bei diveresen Steam Key Sellern angelegt und mit mit Steam, GOG, Windows Store/Game Pass, Origin Launcher etc. habe ich auch schon ein paar Launcher und da bin ich sicher nicht der einzige.



So kann man natürlich die eigene Zeit auch verbraten... 



HansHa schrieb:


> Ich finde es einfach faszinierend, dass all das für keinen ein Problem darstellt, aber der Epic Store gefühlt bei 80% der Zocker als der Teufel angesehen wird. Für mich ist er einfach nur ein weiterer Launcher und macht den Braten nicht mehr fett.



Nur ist der einzige Grund, diesen Launcher überhaupt haben zu müssen der, dass Spiel X AUSSCHLIESSLICH auf diesem Launcher läuft, obschon es _keinen einzigen technischen Grund_ dafür gibt. Wer mich als Kunden gewinnen will, muss mir mehr als eine künstliche Barriere liefern.



HansHa schrieb:


> Für mich ist das absolut kein Vergleich zu eingekaufter Konsolenexklusivität wie z.B. als sich Sony ein Jahr Resident Evil 7 VR gekauft hat und Pc Spieler mit den teuren VR Brillen blöd aus der Wäsche geschaut haben, weil sie auf eines des besten VR Spiele verzichten mussten oder mal eben 700 Euro hätten berappen müssen.



Wie schon gesagt: Auch die eingezäunten Konsolen-Gärten mag ich nicht.


----------



## HansHa (27. Juni 2019)

Frullo schrieb:


> Zeit ist das wertvollste Gut, und wenn Dich Deine eigene nicht die Bohne interessiert, ist das natürlich OK. Nur ist vielleicht Zeitempfinden subjektiv, die Zeit selbst nicht...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was willst Du eigentlich immer mit Deinem Zeit Argument? Die Registrierung, egal bei welchem Anbieter, dauert doch keine Minute. Dein Geschreibsel hier zu dem Thema hat schon mehr Zeit verbraten als 10 *einmalige* Anmeldungen zu irgendwelchen Diensten in Anspruch nehmen. Oft kann man schon eventuell bestehende Konten verwenden, bei Epic etwa XB/PS/Nintendo/FB/Google, dann geht es noch schneller. 

Wenn es für Dich eine unüberwindbare Hürde wegen objektiver Kosten in Form von Zeit darstellt, eine Minute Deiner kostbaren Zeit für die Anmeldung beim Epic Store investieren zu müssen, dann wirst Du ganz einfach auf einige Spiele verzichten oder warten müssen. Wer sich unbedingt stur stellen will, soll das machen. Ich werde jedenfalls dieses Jahr mit Freunden meinen Spaß in Borderlands 3 auf dem Pc haben und wir zahlen nicht mehr als wir das auch bei Steam tun würden.


----------



## Frullo (27. Juni 2019)

HansHa schrieb:


> Was willst Du eigentlich immer mit Deinem Zeit Argument?



Mal abgesehen davon, dass Dich schon alleine die Verteilung Deiner Spiele auf Steam (mit mehreren Nutzerkonten), GOG, Windows Store/Game Pass, Origin Launcher etc. den Aufwand kostet zu wissen, wo Du welches Spiel hast - was ist, wenn Du einen neuen PC aufsetzt? Vielleicht hast Du ja ein Superhirn und kannst Dir alles merken (Welches Spiel wo installiert, welches Passwort zu welchem Konto, usw.) - oder aber Du nutzt irgendwelche dritt-Programme um Buch zu führen, es kostet Dich Zeit. Sie ist Dir egal? Schön für Dich! Aber als jemanden der als Software-Entwickler arbeitet, ist mir jeder unnötige Klick zuwider. Es ist verschwendete Zeit. Wäre nett, wenn Du akzeptieren könntest, dass dies eine durchaus legitime Sichtweise ist.



HansHa schrieb:


> Dein Geschreibsel hier zu dem Thema hat schon mehr Zeit verbraten als 10 *einmalige* Anmeldungen zu irgendwelchen Diensten in Anspruch nehmen.



Ich diskutiere gerne, deswegen findest Du mein Geschreibsel neben Deinem Geschreibsel. Vielleicht könnte ich das ja zeittechnisch noch mit einer Spracherkennungssoftware optimieren, aber selber Schreiben ist eine Tätigkeit, die das Denken mehr anregt als das Sprechen. Um besser zu schreiben lohnt es sich, etwas Zeit zu investieren.

Aktivitäten wie Registrierung, Installation, Inventur hingegen sehe ich als notwendiges Übel an, welches ich nach Möglichkeit vermeide.



HansHa schrieb:


> Wenn es für Dich eine unüberwindbare Hürde wegen objektiver Kosten in Form von Zeit darstellt, eine Minute Deiner kostbaren Zeit für die Anmeldung beim Epic Store investieren zu müssen, dann wirst Du ganz einfach auf einige Spiele verzichten oder warten müssen.



Habe nie was anderes behauptet.



HansHa schrieb:


> Wer sich unbedingt stur stellen will, soll das machen.



Den eigenen Prinzipien und Wertevorstellungen treu zu bleiben, bedingt tatsächlich eine gewisse Sturheit, ja.



HansHa schrieb:


> Ich werde jedenfalls dieses Jahr mit Freunden meinen Spaß in Borderlands 3 auf dem Pc haben und wir zahlen nicht mehr als wir das auch bei Steam tun würden.



Ganz ehrlich, viel Spass dabei.


----------



## Terracresta (27. Juni 2019)

Frullo schrieb:


> Ganz toll daneben argumentiert, gratuliere! Das bringt nicht jeder fertig! Und jetzt kriege ich von Dir die Liste mit jenen Spielen, die es ausschliesslich in Steams Garten gibt, danke.



Die Liste wäre viel zu lang und für die Titel musste Valve nicht mal für Exklusivität, auch wenn das ein dehnbarer Begriff ist, zahlen. Geh mal in 'nen Laden und kauf ein physisches PC Spiel. Mal sehn wie viele du davon ohne Aktivierung bei Steam spielen kannst. So sehr mich EPIC und der Typ nerven, so wenig Verständnis hab ich, wenn jemand behauptet, Steam hätte keine Exklusivtitel. Bevor einige Publisher ihre eigenen Stores geschaffen haben, musste so gut wie jedes Spiel bei Steam aktiviert werden. Damit waren sie Steam exklusiv, auch wenn man die Wahl hatte, wo man kauft. Epic Store Exklusivspiele kann man trotzdem auch im Handel kaufen, auch wenn die Keyseller ausgeschlossen worden. Z.B. kostet Metro Exodus bei Epic noch immer 60€, während man es auf bei Amazon als PC-Version für 40 bestellen kann. Das Problem sind natürlich download-only Titel, bei denen man nicht um den Store und dessen Preise drumrum kommt und bei denen Keyseller noch eine Möglichkeit waren, die Spiele für Steam günstiger zu bekommen.
Sollten physische Spiele und auch Keyseller irgendwann verschwinden und man Spiele nur noch direkt in den Stores kaufen können, dann sind wir als Kunden angearscht, da nur es noch einen Preis geben wird, falls Spiel X nur bei Steam oder Epic oder Origin oder UPlay oder PS Store oder XBox Store oder Nintendo Store oder GOG oder ... erscheint.

Wenn wir von "Walled Gardens" sprechen, müssten wir auch erstmal definieren, was wir in diesem Kontext meinen. Sprechen wir von der Hardwareplattform, auf welcher gespielt wird, oder vom Store? Epic, Steam und Co sind Stores und haben nichts mit der Plattform zu tun, denn für die PS4 kann man sich die Spiele auch direkt im PS Store kaufen oder halt physisch bei unzähligen Handelsketten und Einzelhändlern. Steam, Epic, X Exklusivität wäre mit PS Store Exklusivität (ohne Codes über andere Händler) gleichzusetzen. Store-Exklusivität führt im Extremfall zu fixen Preisen, bei denen der Kunde nicht bei einem günstigeren Händler kaufen kann. Plattformexklusivität lässt noch Spielraum zu.


----------



## Frullo (27. Juni 2019)

Terracresta schrieb:


> Die Liste wäre viel zu lang und für die Titel musste Valve nicht mal für Exklusivität, auch wenn das ein dehnbarer Begriff ist, zahlen.



Der entscheidende Unterschied... 



Terracresta schrieb:


> Geh mal in 'nen Laden und kauf ein physisches PC Spiel.



Ich kann mich gar nicht mehr daran erinnern, wann ich das letzte Mal ein PC-Spiel physisch gekauft hätte. Wenn ich ein PC-Spiel nicht von meinem PC aus erwerben und direkt installieren kann, kaufe ich es nicht.



Terracresta schrieb:


> So sehr mich EPIC und der Typ nerven, so wenig Verständnis hab ich, wenn jemand behauptet, Steam hätte keine Exklusivtitel.



Da Du den entscheidenden Unterschied als irrelevant abtust - verständlich. 



Terracresta schrieb:


> Wenn wir von "Walled Gardens" sprechen, müssten wir auch erstmal definieren, was wir in diesem Kontext meinen.



Auszug aus dem von mir zitierten Wiki-Artikel (Ergänzungen in Fett durch mich) 

_Besonders *aber nicht ausschliesslich* bei Smartphones und Spielkonsolen verfolgen Hersteller ein Geschäftsmodell, bei dem der Hersteller über ein exklusives Vertriebsmodell die Kontrolle über ausgeführte Software, nutzbare Medien und weitere Inhalte behalten möchte._


----------



## Hurshi (27. Juni 2019)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... und wer genau behauptet dies?
> 
> Spiele *könnten* billiger angeboten werden ... das wurde kommuniziert. Können, nicht werden. D.h. wenn sich der Publisher entscheidet die Preise wie bei Steam zu haben, dann verdient der Publisher und schlussendlich auch der Entwickler einfach mehr und dieser Umstand wird in *dieser* News kommuniziert. Nichts anderes.



Genau sie können , nur wären sie ja dumm wenn sie es tun da Epic ja den Ausgleich zahlt wenn es nicht gut verkauft wird .


----------



## HansHa (27. Juni 2019)

Frullo schrieb:


> Mal abgesehen davon, dass Dich schon alleine die Verteilung Deiner Spiele auf Steam (mit mehreren Nutzerkonten), GOG, Windows Store/Game Pass, Origin Launcher etc. den Aufwand kostet zu wissen, wo Du welches Spiel hast - was ist, wenn Du einen neuen PC aufsetzt? Vielleicht hast Du ja ein Superhirn und kannst Dir alles merken (Welches Spiel wo installiert, welches Passwort zu welchem Konto, usw.) - oder aber Du nutzt irgendwelche dritt-Programme um Buch zu führen, es kostet Dich Zeit. Sie ist Dir egal? Schön für Dich! Aber als jemanden der als Software-Entwickler arbeitet, ist mir jeder unnötige Klick zuwider. Es ist verschwendete Zeit. Wäre nett, wenn Du akzeptieren könntest, dass dies eine durchaus legitime Sichtweise ist.



Du hast da etwas missverstanden. Ich habe nicht mehrere Steam Nutzerkonten, ich bin bedingt durch Steam bei einigen Key Verkaufsseiten wie Green Man Gaming registriert. Ich bin kein Hardcore Zocker und kann mir die 20 Spiele, die ich NICHT bei Steam habe, durchaus merken. Nutzername + PW ist auch bei meinen spielebezogenen Dingen gleich. Aber selbst wenn ich Hunderte Spiele und verschiedene Daten hätte, TXT Datei und fertig. Ja, ich weiß, das kostet bei jedem Spielekauf und bei jedem Client wieder 5 wertvolle Sekunden Zeit. Aber manchen macht das Pflegen solcher Dateien sogar Spaß. 

Pc neu aufsetzen? Wozu? Mach ich vielleich alle 100 Jubeljahre mal bei neuer Hardware und dann fallen die paar Clients neben den ganzen anderen Programmen auch nicht mehr ins Gewicht. Da sitzt man eh ne Stunde und länger dran, bis wieder alles so läuft, wie es soll.

Ich habe Dir Deine Sichtweise nie abgesprochen, ich habe Dir abgesprochen, es verallgemeinernd als Kosten darzustellen. Nicht für jeden ist es Aufwand/Zeitverschwenung/notwendiges Übel und vergleich das mal mit anderen Hobbys.



Frullo schrieb:


> Ich diskutiere gerne, deswegen findest Du mein Geschreibsel neben Deinem Geschreibsel. Vielleicht könnte ich das ja zeittechnisch noch mit einer Spracherkennungssoftware optimieren, aber selber Schreiben ist eine Tätigkeit, die das Denken mehr anregt als das Sprechen. Um besser zu schreiben lohnt es sich, etwas Zeit zu investieren.


Völlig richtig, Du investiert hier Zeit für Dein Hobby. Nichts anderes machen Leute, wenn sie mehrere Clients haben, um Spiele spielen zu können. Du bewertest diese Zeit nur anders. Andere würden das Diskutieren über solche Dinge als völlige Zeitverschweundung ansehen. 



Frullo schrieb:


> Aktivitäten wie Registrierung, Installation, Inventur hingegen sehe ich als notwendiges Übel an, welches ich nach Möglichkeit vermeide.


Freude empfinde ich dabei auch keine, aber wenn jetzt jeder wegen spaßloser Zeit sein Hobby bestreiken würde, hätte bald niemand mehr ein Hobby. Denn es gehört nunmal dazu.
Runterladen, Installieren, Treiber aktuell halten, Einstellungen und Steuerung konfigurieren etc. gehören auch nicht gerade zu meinen Lieblingsbeschäftigungen, aber es gehört ebenfalls dazu. 

Das Hobby Spielen nimmt doch für Vorbereitung deutlich weniger Zeit ein als die meisten anderen Hobbys. Ein Kumpel ist Stadiongänger. Der sitzt jedes Jahr sicher 100 Stunden im Auto für Auswärtsfahrten. Ein anderer ist VW Freak, der sitzt stundenlang im Auto für irgendwelche Treffen in Timbuktu oder Teilejagd. Und wir diskutieren hier über Minuten, die man einmalig investiert. Aber selbste diese stundenlangen Fahrten machen manchen wegen Vorfreude oder was weiß ich Spaß und manche mögen sie nicht. Das empfindet eben jeder anders. Ich liebe Trödelmärkte, hasse aber die Fahrt dahin.

Ich bin auch Fußballfan. Kotzt es mich an, dass ich wegen der Geldgeier neben normalem Tv und Sky nun auch noch DAZN und den Eurosport Player benötige, weil sich jeder irgendein Häppchen exklusiv gesichert hat? Auf jeden Fall. Hätte ich lieber nur eine große Plattform für alle Spiele? Na klar. 

Jetzt habe ich zwei Möglichkeiten. Ich nutze es und habe trotzdem meinen Spaß oder ich meckere und verzichte. Das Leben ist einfach zu kurz, da verzichte ich nicht auf Dinge, die mir gefallen, nur um irgendwas zu beweisen oder ein Zeichen zu setzen, das eh keiner sieht. Da tickt eben jeder anders, genau wie bei dem Empfinden, wer was als Zeitverschwenung oder Aufwand ansieht.


----------



## Drake802 (27. Juni 2019)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... und wer genau behauptet dies?
> 
> Spiele *könnten* billiger angeboten werden ... das wurde kommuniziert. Können, nicht werden. D.h. wenn sich der Publisher entscheidet die Preise wie bei Steam zu haben, dann verdient der Publisher und schlussendlich auch der Entwickler einfach mehr und dieser Umstand wird in *dieser* News kommuniziert. Nichts anderes.



Wenn was sein könnte aber nicht ist dann muss man dies nicht Kommunizieren. Steam/Valve *könnte* seine hauseigenen Spiele auch verschenken (also auch ohne MTs)... tun sie aber nicht! Da behauptet aber auch keiner (offiziell) das sie es *könnten*.

Tim Sweeney stellt sich so einiges vor was der EpicSore alles sein *könnte* oder wäre. Das meiste *IST* er aber einfach noch nicht!
Leider sind Kunden der Spielebrange besonders dumm wenn es darum geht was etwas sein *könnte*! 

Glaubst du wirklich an das Märchen das mehr Einnahmen zu einem beserren (nächsten) Spiel führen oder die Entwickler besser bezahlt werden? Wenn das so wäre, müssten ja schon allein durch die mindestens 20% mehr Einnahmen bei Steam im Vergleich zum Retail Handel dazu geführt haben. Ist auch nicht passiert! Warum sollte es wegen ein paar prozent mehr durch Epic jetzt plözlich anders sein?
Bei den kleineren Studios kann das durchaus sein das mehreinnamen deren Situation verbessern kann. Bei größerren Studios oder Publishern von denen die meisten Aktiengesellschaften sind, gehen die Mehreinnahmen wohl eher in die Geldbeutel der Anleger.
Wäre es tatsächlich anders, hätte ich nicht mal ein Problem damit das die Spiele nicht günstiger wären. 

Ich bleibe also bei meiner Behauptung das es blödes Gewäsch ist. Egal ob es sein könnte oder sein soll. Es *ist* schlicht und einfach nicht so!


----------



## RedDragon20 (27. Juni 2019)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... und wer genau behauptet dies?
> 
> Spiele *könnten* billiger angeboten werden ... das wurde kommuniziert. Können, nicht werden. D.h. wenn sich der Publisher entscheidet die Preise wie bei Steam zu haben, dann verdient der Publisher und schlussendlich auch der Entwickler einfach mehr und dieser Umstand wird in *dieser* News kommuniziert. Nichts anderes.



Aber was bringt es mir als Kunden, wenn die Spiele im Epic Store günstiger sein *könnten*? Es kann ja sein, dass irgendwann mal ein Spiel standardmäßig 10 Euro günstiger zu haben ist, als es auf Steam der Fall wäre. Aber solange das nicht der Fall ist, ist dieser immer wieder durch Epic selbst erwähnte Preisvorteil für den Kunden nichts anderes als leeres PR-Gelaber.


----------



## McDrake (27. Juni 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Aber was bringt es mir als Kunden, wenn die Spiele im Epic Store günstiger sein *könnten*? Es kann ja sein, dass irgendwann mal ein Spiel standardmäßig 10 Euro günstiger zu haben ist, als es auf Steam der Fall wäre. Aber solange das nicht der Fall ist, ist dieser immer wieder durch Epic selbst erwähnte Preisvorteil für den Kunden nichts anderes als leeres PR-Gelaber.


Man unterstützt Publisher, indem man ihnen mehr Geld gibt, als über Steam. Ist grade für kleinere Firmen interessant. Da muss man dann aber eigentlich die Publisher auch boykotieren, wenn sie ihre Spiele später auf Steam bringen. DAS wäre konsequent.


----------



## 1xok (27. Juni 2019)

bitschleuder schrieb:


> Du hast recht. Das bischn was die mit ihren Exklusivwahn einnehmen kratzt Valve echt wenig. Steam ist weiterhin eine Gelddruckmaschine. Schade nur das Epic Kamus Easy Anticheat aufgekauft hat und den Linuxsupport eingestellt hat. Das war so garnicht im Sinne von Valve. Ich hoffe Epic macht in dieser Hinsicht nicht nochmehr kaputt.



Die haben den Linux-Support natürlich nicht eingestellt und arbeiten an dieser Stelle sogar mit Valve zusammen. Siehe Tim Sweeneys neustes Interview. Hier eine Zusammenfassung:

https://www.gamingonlinux.com/artic...asy-anti-cheat-continuing-linux-support.14425


----------



## 1xok (27. Juni 2019)

McDrake schrieb:


> Man unterstützt Publisher, indem man ihnen mehr Geld gibt, als über Steam. Ist grade für kleinere Firmen interessant. Da muss man dann aber eigentlich die Publisher auch boykotieren, wenn sie ihre Spiele später auf Steam bringen. DAS wäre konsequent.



Die Publisher bekommen über Steam aber mehr Geld, weil sie dort besondere Konditionen haben und auch die Keys selber verkaufen können. Im letzterem Fall nimmt Valve 0%. Gibt noch etwa eine Milliarde weitere Vorteile. Da kann jeder sein Geld machen und macht es. 

Es mag sich unter bestimmten Voraussetzungen für bestimmte Publisher lohnen exklusiv auf Epic zu veröffentlichen,  zumindest eine Zeitlang, aber die meisten verdiene mehr auf Steam, weshalb die überwiegende Mehrheit ja auch auf Steam bleibt. Machen die bestimmt nicht aus Menschenfreundlichkeit oder weil sie katholisch sind. 

Zudem wäre es für Valve keinerlei Problem Epics exklusive Deals mit entsprechenden Gegenangeboten zu kontern. Valve sitzt auf einem Berg von Geld.  Aber Valve investiert stattdessen lieber in Auto-Chess/Underlords und wird sehr genau wissen warum. Ich glaube ehrlich gesagt nicht, dass Epics Exklusivspielchen Valve sonderlich interessieren. Das ist eher ein Ärgernis, so wie Insekten auf der Windschutzscheibe. Aber nichts weswegen man den Kurs ändert.


----------



## McDrake (27. Juni 2019)

1xok schrieb:


> . Das ist eher ein Ärgernis, so wie Insekten auf der Windschutzscheibe.


Reicht aber, dass sich Spieler über dieses, extreme Firstworldproblem, aufregen können

Bezeichnend für die Spieler.


----------



## Drake802 (27. Juni 2019)

McDrake schrieb:


> Reicht aber, dass sich Spieler über dieses, extreme Firstworldproblem, aufregen können
> 
> Bezeichnend für die Spieler.



Das sich Leute auf einer Seite für Gamer über Gamer Probleme aufregen ist doch nicht bezeichnend xD 
Für die echten FWPs gibt es schließlich Seiten wie SPON, B*LD Online, usw bzw politische Foren oder FB Gruppen wo diese FWPs auch thematisiert werden. 
Es ist auch eher unwarscheinlich das unter den Friday for Future Demonstranten keine Gamer zu finden sind. 

Bezeichnend würde ich eher deinen Ablenkungsversuch nennen  
Würden wir hier jetzt anfangen über die Klimapolitik der CDU oder ähnlichem disskutieren, würde sich die eine hälfte zerfleischen und die anderre würde sich über den OT aufregen  

Es steht doch jedem frei ob er sich noch an einem Thema beteiligen will oder nicht. Du hast ja schlißlich auch auf den Artikel geklickt und dich an der Disskusion beteiligt xD
Bescheren solltest du dich also eigentlich nicht.


----------



## McDrake (27. Juni 2019)

Drake802 schrieb:


> Das sich Leute auf einer Seite für Gamer über Gamer Probleme aufregen ist doch nicht bezeichnend xD
> Für die echten FWPs gibt es schließlich Seiten wie SPON, B*LD Online, usw bzw politische Foren oder FB Gruppen wo diese FWPs auch thematisiert werden.
> 
> Bezeichnend würde ich eher deinen Ablenkungsversuch nennen
> ...



*Jedes* Thema hier ist ein FirstWorldProblem. es wäre schön, wenn man sich das wiedermal vor Augen halten würde, ohne gleich ausfallend zu werden.

Meine Ablenkungsversuche?
Das mit den höheren Margen für die Hersteller?

Oder was meinst du genau?
Ich beteilige mich hier, um meine Sichtweise zu zeigen (wie in den x hundert Posting in diesem Forum... aaargh oO ) zuvor.


----------



## Drake802 (28. Juni 2019)

McDrake schrieb:


> *Jedes* Thema hier ist ein FirstWorldProblem. es wäre schön, wenn man sich das wiedermal vor Augen halten würde, ohne gleich ausfallend zu werden.


Wie gesagt ... Gamer Seite ... Gamer Probleme ... über was sollte man sich denn hier sonst aufregen? 
Wo bin ich denn bitte ausfallend geworden? Falls dich das ... *Bezeichnend* ... gtriggert hat dann fass dir mal an deine eigene Nase. Du hättest dich auch höflicher ausdrücken können. [EDIT] Das war jetzt nicht so provokant gemeint wie es vielleicht rüber gekommen ist  [/EDIT]
Davon mal abgesehen hatte ich eigentlich nicht vor dich in irgendeiner weise anzugreifen  Ich fand deinen Kommentar eigentlich ganz lustig. So wollte ich auch meinen Kommentar verstanden wissen (siehe die vielen Smileys). 


> Meine Ablenkungsversuche?
> Das mit den höheren Margen für die Hersteller?
> 
> 
> Oder was meinst du genau?


Mit dem Ablenkungsversuch meine ich das du völlig unsinnigerweise so tuhst als dürfte man sich nur über Themen aufregen die eine Welt(lich) (politische) Relevanz hätten. 


> Ich beteilige mich hier, um meine Sichtweise zu zeigen (wie in den x hundert Posting in diesem Forum... aaargh oO ) zuvor.


Für dich ist es also ein Firstworldproblem wenn sich Gamer nicht über Firstworldprobleme aufregen. Scheint dir ja ziemlich wichtig zu sein (wenn ich dich richtig verstanden habe) 
Genau den Wiederspruch finde ich im übrigen auch lustig.  

... und auch mit diesem Post will ich dir keineswegs auf den Schlips treten.


----------



## Rabowke (28. Juni 2019)

Drake802 schrieb:


> Wenn was sein könnte aber nicht ist dann muss man dies nicht Kommunizieren. Steam/Valve *könnte* seine hauseigenen Spiele auch verschenken (also auch ohne MTs)... tun sie aber nicht! Da behauptet aber auch keiner (offiziell) das sie es *könnten*.


Selbstverständlich muss und sollte man das kommunizieren, Epic möchte sich und seinen Store als "Retter" darstellen, ergo kommuniziert man was man vermeintlich besser macht als die Konkurrenz.



> Tim Sweeney stellt sich so einiges vor was der EpicSore alles sein *könnte* oder wäre. Das meiste *IST* er aber einfach noch nicht!


... du bist nicht selbstständig sondern angestellt, hm? Wenn überhaupt. Als Unternehmer muss man eine Roadmap haben, wie sich das eigene Unternehmen entwickelt. Welche Ziele man hat und natürlich kann man diese Ziele im Vorfeld kommunizieren, sollte man sogar um eben die Kundschaft über anstehende Entwicklungen zu informieren und einen Ausblick zu geben.



> Leider sind Kunden der Spielebrange besonders dumm wenn es darum geht was etwas sein *könnte*!


Nicht von sich auf andere schließen ... sowas hat noch nie gut funktioniert. 



> Glaubst du wirklich an das Märchen das mehr Einnahmen zu einem beserren (nächsten) Spiel führen oder die Entwickler besser bezahlt werden? Wenn das so wäre, müssten ja schon allein durch die mindestens 20% mehr Einnahmen bei Steam im Vergleich zum Retail Handel dazu geführt haben. Ist auch nicht passiert! Warum sollte es wegen ein paar prozent mehr durch Epic jetzt plözlich anders sein? Bei den kleineren Studios kann das durchaus sein das mehreinnamen deren Situation verbessern kann. Bei größerren Studios oder Publishern von denen die meisten Aktiengesellschaften sind, gehen die Mehreinnahmen wohl eher in die Geldbeutel der Anleger. Wäre es tatsächlich anders, hätte ich nicht mal ein Problem damit das die Spiele nicht günstiger wären.


... es reicht mir schon zu wissen das Entwickler dadurch mehr Geld bekommen. *Punkt*.



> Ich bleibe also bei meiner Behauptung das es blödes Gewäsch ist. Egal ob es sein könnte oder sein soll. Es *ist* schlicht und einfach nicht so!


Schön das du das selbst als Behauptung titulierst. 

Übrigens, es gibt ein oder zwei Fälle wo das Spiel im Epic-Store günstiger angeboten wurde als bei Steam mit genau der Argumentation. Fertig. Die Preisgestaltung macht übrigens auch nicht Epic, sondern der jeweilige Publisher / Entwickler und Sweeney kann, sollte klar sein, nur die Rahmenbedinungen festlegen.

Ich versteh jetzt dein Problem nicht.


----------



## McDrake (28. Juni 2019)

Drake802 schrieb:


> Für dich ist es also ein Firstworldproblem wenn sich Gamer nicht über Firstworldprobleme aufregen. Scheint dir ja ziemlich wichtig zu sein (wenn ich dich richtig verstanden habe)
> Genau den Wiederspruch finde ich im übrigen auch lustig.



Es finds einfach interessant, dass EPIC jedesmal angegriffen wird, für etwas, wofür sie nix können:
Sie bieten den Entwicklern eine Plattform für den Vertrieb,  auf der sie mehr verdienen.

Der Entwickler entscheidet sich FREIWILLIG dafür.
EPIC bietet die Plattform.
Dass da dann EPIC schuld ist, weil sie bessere Konditionen anbietet, begreife ich nicht.

Es ist ja nicht so, dass man nicht auf Spiele schon mal ein Jahr warten musste, weil es sich verspätet.
Aber ojee, wenn man sich gegen den Store entscheidet, ist man nicht bei der Ersten, die das Game spielen... Seufzundtränenabwisch.
Gibt in den anderen Stores, die man anscheinend unterstützt, genug Alternativen.



> ... und auch mit diesem Post will ich dir keineswegs auf den Schlips treten.


War eigentlich auch nicht auf Dich gemünzt, sondern auf das manchmal sehr ausufernde "Pfui-EPIC"-Gerede.


----------



## MichaelG (28. Juni 2019)

Falsch Epic trägt die Hauptschuld an der weiteren Aufsplittung der Gamermärkte. Es langen nicht Exklusivdeals für Konsolen. Nein jetzt muß Epic noch einen weiteren Keil unter die PC-Gamer treiben, indem sie IPs *zwangsweise ausschließlich* zumindestens zeitexklusiv an sich binden. Warum sagt Epic nicht nur einfach ihr bekommt die besseren Konditionen. Es ist uns aber dabei Wurst ob ihr das Spiel auch parallel über Steam anbietet ? Nein das macht Epic nicht. Epic verlangt auf dem PC das Alleinrecht für den Zeitraum X. Und das macht den riesengroßen Unterschied aus.

Wenn EA oder Ubisoft ihre eigenen Ips über ihre eigenen Launcher vertreiben ok. Das ist die eine Sache. Aber Dritt-Ips per Exklusivdeal an sich zu binden ist ein paar Stufen höher. Und es gibt schon genügend Launcher. Man braucht keine weiteren die den Desktop zumüllen und nicht zig weitere Logins, Paßwörter, potentielle Risiken (Einfallsoptionen für Hacker) usw.

Durch die Angebote der Exklusivdeals mit Umsatzgarantie. Wo kleinere z.B. gar nicht daran vorbeikönnen. Oder größere mit fixen Budgets planen. Wenn Epic sagen würde ok ihr könnt auch bei uns mit 11. Aber nein sie holen sich die Spiele (zeit-)exklusiv. Und das ist meiner Meinung nach der Knackpunkt. Das hat Steam nie gemacht gehabt. Es gab anfangs nur keine Alternativen weil keiner einen 2. Shop aufgemacht hatte. Aber Steam hat nie gesagt nur bei uns. Steam hat aber nie unterbunden, daß  die Spiele auch über GOG oder woanders angeboten werden.


----------



## pcg-veteran (28. Juni 2019)

Statt der toxischen Exklusiv-Deals würde ich vorschlagen, daß die Entwickler/Publisher die Bedingungen (Händler-Marge) offen auf den Tisch legen und jeder Store entscheiden kann, ob er das Spiel unter den Konditionen anbietet oder nicht. Subventionierte Exklusivdeals verzerren das ganze Geschäft. Auch ist unklar, ob die reduzierte Händlermarge für Epic nicht einfach eine weitere Millionen-Subvention für die Entwickler im Kampf gegen Valve ist.


----------



## McDrake (28. Juni 2019)

pcg-veteran schrieb:


> Auch ist unklar, ob die reduzierte Händlermarge für Epic nicht einfach eine weitere Millionen-Subvention für die Entwickler im Kampf gegen Valve ist.


Hmm.. warum sollten denn Entwickler einen Kampf gegen Valve betreiben?
Bzw, wenn sie nicht zufrieden sind mit VALVE, warum nicht?


----------



## MichaelG (28. Juni 2019)

Kampf gegen Valve halte ich für Blödsinn. Nein die Firmen sehen nur daß Epic denen a) eine Umsatzgarantie gibt und b) daß sie eine geringere Marge zahlen brauchen ohne daß sie diese an die Kunden weitergeben brauchen. Sprich eine direkte Gewinnerhöhung ohne viel dafür tun zu müssen. Und durch die Umsatzgarantie wird die deutlich geringere Reichweite von Epic zumindestens größtenteils wieder ausgeglichen. Aber warum macht Epic dann die Zwangsbindung ausschließlich an seinen Store und läßt die Firmen nicht darüber entscheiden ob sie das Spiel zusätzlich auch über Steam bringen ? Das ist der Punkt der mich anstinkt. Würden sie das ganze ohne diese Zwangsbindung machen könnten die Firmen und auch Valve entscheiden ok, gehen wir mit dem Deal mit und bieten einen ähnlichen Deal an ? Vielleicht keine Umsatzgarantie dazu und wahrscheinlich auch nicht nur 10% aber nicht mehr die bisher üblichen 30% ?

Ich denke auch, daß für Epic diese Deals ein "Verlustgeschäft" sind. Sie zahlen bei jedem Deal oben drauf. Sie können sich das aber durch de fetten Fortnite-Kassen aber auch erlauben. Das ist der Knackpunkt. Das sind aber keine seriös kalkulierten Vertragsgebühren das ist eigentlich unter dem Strich ein ruinöses Dumpinggehabe.


----------



## Bonkic (28. Juni 2019)

der wiederholt zu lesende hinweis, dass valve bislang keine steam-exklusivdeals abgeschlossen hätte, ist irgendwie ziemlich...na ja...albern.
eine monopol-plattform braucht logischerweise keine exclusives. und ja, valve hatte ein monopol in gewissen bereichen inne. diskussion überflüssig.
der egs wildert als erste plattform in steams gefilden. das wollten ea (origin), ubi (uplay) und auch cdprojekt (gog) nie.


----------



## MichaelG (28. Juni 2019)

Du vergißt GOG. Und bei den früheren EA-Titeln und Ubisoft (wo Spiele parallel auch noch bei Steam im Angebot waren) hat es Steam auch nicht gejuckt, daß sie auch bei EA oder Ubisoft selbst im Launcher angeboten wurden (abgesehen davon hätten sich Ubisoft und EA das auch nicht verbieten lassen, das ist mir auch klar). Das ist die andere Seite). Oder bei GOG. Es gibt sehr viele Spieleklassiker die es sowohl bei GOG wie auch bei Steam in der Bibliothek gibt. Und es gab auch eine Zeit lang auch wo Steam schon aktuell war weiterhin Spiele ohne jegliche Accountbindung. An denen haben nur die Firmen selbst verdient. Das hat Steam auch nicht gestört.

Noch einmal es ist in meinen Augen ein riesengroßer Unterschied ob jemand ein Monopol hat, weil andere Firmen von sich aus schlichtweg nichts eigenes oder keine Drittfirma über Jahre etwas ähnliches an Clienten aufbauen (ob nun aus eigener Bequemlichkeit heraus oder aufgrund fehlender finanzieller Möglichkeiten sei jetzt einmal dahingestellt). Denn Steam hat sie daran ja nun nicht gehindert oder denen Steine in den Weg gelegt; die Schuld liegt da nicht auf Seiten von Steam (sollte Steam den Firmen hier unter die Arme greifen und denen beim Aufbau eigener Clienten helfen oder wie ?) oder ob jemand quasi eine bestehende Konkurrenz aktiv unterbindet (wie es der EGS seit dem afaik ersten EGS-Exklusivdeal mit Metro Exodus macht) und die Ware exklusiv nur für sich behält. Wenn auch nur zeitexklusiv.

Das was EGS aktuell macht kannten wir vorher nur von den Konsolen wo viele Titel nicht nur zeitexklusiv auf den Konsolen zu Hause waren (teils weil die Firmen kein Geld für eine PC-Portierung ausgeben konnten oder es nicht wollten; wegen der pösen Raubkopierer auf dem PC), teils weil 100%ige Tochterfirmen von Sony (wie Naughty Dog) einfach kein Interesse hatten/haben, der eigenen Plattform (Playstation) eine Konkurrenz zu machen. Oder weil Firmen wie Rockstar es durch eine künstlich herbeigeführte Zeitexklusivität geschafft haben, daß Kunden ihre Spiele im Zweifelsfalle auch 2-3 mal kaufen (GTA seit San Andreas, spätestens aber seit GTA 4 z.B., krassestes Beispiel GTA V mit 2 Konsolenreleases bevor die PC-Fassung herausgekommen ist).


----------



## McDrake (28. Juni 2019)

MichaelG schrieb:


> oder ob jemand quasi eine bestehende Konkurrenz aktiv unterbindet (wie es der EGS macht) und die Ware exklusiv nur für sich behält.


Abet auch hier wieder :
Es ist der Entwickler, der sich für den Deal entscheidet, nicht EPIC


----------



## MichaelG (28. Juni 2019)

Epic macht es. Denn entweder a) der Entwickler nimmt das Angebot von Epic an, darf aber nirgendwo anders auf dem PC releasen oder b) er läßt es sein und geht zu Steam, GOG. Und nur wenige Firmen können diese Dumpingangebote von EGS ignorieren. Weil diese Angebote im Normalfall einfach finanziell gar nicht tragbar wären (weil schlichtweg unseriös kalkuliert). Hätte EGS nicht diese massiven Finanzreserven im Hintergrund, daß sie das Geld im übertragenem Sinn quasi tonnenweise verbrennen können, wären derartige Deals nicht ansatzweise möglich. Dann müßte EGS fair und transparent kalkulieren und der Abstand zwischen Steam und EGS bei den Dealangeboten wäre gar nicht so drastisch wie es aktuell der Fall ist.

Das was EGS macht sind keine seriös kalkulierten Angebote. Das sind reine "Wirtschaftskrieg-Angebote" um es einmal auf den Punkt zu bringen. EGS macht bei jedem der Deals Minus. Das kalkulieren sie aber bewußt dabei ein. Und die Firmen die rechnen müssen (was nun einmal bis auf wenige Ausnahmen fast alle Firmen sind) haben gar keine Chance einem Deal mit EGS auszuweichen. Und selbst die großen Firmen werden bei derartigen Konditionen schwach.


----------



## Bonkic (28. Juni 2019)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Du vergißt GOG.



nein, steht in meiner aufzählung.

gog ist kein steam-konkurrent und war auch niemals als solcher angelegt. 
aktuelle aaa-titel gibts dort nicht (ab von cd projekts eigenentwicklungen natürlich). 
mit den alten schinken wird kaum geld verdient. weder auf steam noch auf gog. sie sind nahezu irrelevant.
ich würde beim blick auf cd projekts quartalszahlen sogar behaupten, dass gog schon längst nicht mehr existieren würde, wenn es cd projekts einziges standbein wäre.


----------



## MichaelG (28. Juni 2019)

Es bleibt aber trotzdem die Frage: Worin besteht die Schuld von Steam, daß es über ca. 15-16 Jahre lang keine andere Firma gegeben hat, die einen anderen Clienten aufgezogen hat (abgesehen mal von den Hausclienten von EA, Ubisoft und Blizzard; seit neuerem nun auch Kalypso) ? Und hat Steam jemals gesagt ok ihr dürft euer Spiel bei uns  releasen aber nicht bei jemand anderes ? Beide Fragen muß man mit Nein beantworten. Die Schuld, daß es jahrelang keinen "Gegner" für Steam gab lag schlichtweg in der Bequemlichkeit/Faulheit der anderen Firmen, nicht weil Steam das irgendwie verhindert hätte. Das kann man Steam nun nicht zum Vorwurf machen. Deswegen kann man aber Steam nicht das gleiche unterstellen was EGS nun aber in der Realität macht. Weil es schlichtweg damals vollkommen anders gelaufen ist.

Steam hatte z.B. nie marktunübliche Dumpingangebote, keine Fesseldeals mit Exklusivbindungen oder ähnliches. Das macht nur EGS. Statt mit Qualität und Service zu überzeugen kommen sie mit der Finanzkeule. Es gab wie gesagt nach dem Steamrelease über einige Jahre auch weiterhin einige bis viele Spiele die ohne jegliche Clientbindung erschienen sind. Da hat Steam sich auch nicht dagegen gewehrt gehabt.


----------



## Bonkic (28. Juni 2019)

MichaelG schrieb:
			
		

> Das was EGS macht sind keine seriös kalkulierten Angebote. Das sind reine "Wirtschaftskrieg-Angebote" um es einmal auf den Punkt zu bringen. EGS macht bei jedem der Deals Minus. Das kalkulieren sie aber bewußt dabei ein. Und die Firmen die rechnen müssen (was nun einmal bis auf wenige Ausnahmen fast alle Firmen sind) haben gar keine Chance einem Deal mit EGS auszuweichen. Und selbst die großen Firmen werden bei derartigen Konditionen schwach.



du brauchst geld um in einen bereits existierenden markt einzutreten, eine menge geld. microsoft brauchte milliarden um die xbox in das damals existierende duopol von sony und nintendo zu zwängen. red bull brauchte immense summen um rb leipzig in die bundesliga zu bringen und dauerhaft dort zu halten. darunter gehts nicht mehr in einem solchen markt. das muss man nicht sympathisch finden. vollkommen in ordnung. es ist aber nunmal der einzige weg. andernfalls bleibt der status quo für alle zeiten zementiert, insofern passt die parallele mit dem fußball sogar recht gut.


----------



## MichaelG (28. Juni 2019)

EGS hätte es anders machen können. Einfach durch Leistungen die Kunden überzeugen die Spiele bei ihnen zu kaufen (einem Launcher der von Funktionalität und Umfang mindestens auf dem Niveau von Steam ist; genügend Zeit Steam zu kopieren, die Schwachstellen zu erkennen und es besser zu machen hatten sie ja wenn sie es Ernst meinen), dazu Deals anbieten daß Kunden die Spiele auch bei ihnen kaufen) und auf der anderen Seite durch transparente Deals mit den Firmen dafür zu sorgen, daß diese ihre Spiele neben Steam auch bei ihnen releasen. Aber nicht mit der Holzhammermethode "Spiel X nur bei uns und Verbot des Releases von Spiel X für X Monate bei anderen Plattformen auf dem PC". Aber nein sie haben immer noch einen Launcher aus der Steinzeit, Funktionen die nicht ansatzweise auf Steamniveau liegen. Das zeigt mir einfach, daß sie kein Interesse haben, es auf realem Wege mit der Konkurrenz aufzunehmen. Denn dann würden sie den Angriff auf Steam anders aufziehen.

EGS wird Steam nicht verdrängen können. Dazu ist Steam der zu große Platzhirsch und EGS auch von der Kundenfreundlichkeit und den Launcherfeatures hinter dem Mond. Epic hätte auch viel eher kommen müssen und auch können. Sie haben es aber genauso verpennt wie alle anderen.

Ich hoffe immer noch, daß der Fortnite-Finanzbrunnen bald versiegt und Epic sich dann überlegen muß wie sie real wirtschaften.


----------



## Rabowke (28. Juni 2019)

MichaelG schrieb:


> EGS hätte es anders machen können. Einfach durch Leistungen die Kunden überzeugen die Spiele bei ihnen zu kaufen und durch transparente Deals dafür zu sorgen, daß die Firmen neben Steam auch bei ihnen releasen. Aber nicht mit der Holzhammermethode "Spiel X nur bei uns".


... sie haben die Variante genommen die funktioniert, nicht die, die *dir* besser gefällt.


----------



## Bonkic (28. Juni 2019)

MichaelG schrieb:
			
		

> Steam hatte z.B. nie marktunübliche Dumpingangebote, keine Fesseldeals mit Exklusivbindungen oder ähnliches.



schon wieder? really? 
ich hatte doch gerade eben erst dargelegt, weshalb dieses "argument" keins ist. 
du kannst ja von mir aus versuchen es zu widerlegen. ne bloße wiederholung des bereits gesagten ist aber wenig sinnvoll.


----------



## Worrel (28. Juni 2019)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... sie haben die Variante genommen die funktioniert, nicht die, die *dir* besser gefällt.


... aber trotzdem ist es ja wohl legitim, den Store nicht gut zu finden, *eben weil *sie aus den alternativen Möglichkeiten die Variante ausgewählt haben, die einem nicht zusagt.


----------



## Rabowke (28. Juni 2019)

Natürlich ist es absolut legitim, nur immer und immer wieder darauf rumzureiten wie gemein und unfair Epic doch wäre ist eben nicht zielführend, für niemanden.  Vor allem wenn man hier sehr gut sichtbar Epic den schwarzen Peter für etwas in die Schuhe schiebt, wo mindestens zwei Parteien zugehören. 

Aber eigentlich hab ich in EGS schon zu viele Beiträge für so eine Nichtigkeit geschrieben.


----------



## MichaelG (28. Juni 2019)

Sie zwingen die andere Partei durch die unlauteren Deals ja regelrecht dazu. Und viele Firmen die auf den Dollar schauen müssen werden natürlich den Deal mit dem Teufel wie gesagt eingehen, teils eingehen müssen. Aber wie gesagt transparent und real kalkuliert sind diese Deals nicht.


----------



## MichaelG (28. Juni 2019)

Bonkic schrieb:


> schon wieder? really?
> ich hatte doch gerade eben erst dargelegt, weshalb dieses "argument" keins ist.
> du kannst ja von mir aus versuchen es zu widerlegen. ne bloße wiederholung des bereits gesagten ist aber wenig sinnvoll.



Irrtum das ist Fakt. Egal ob Steam das nicht mußte. Das spielt keine Rolle. Wie Steam reagiert hätte wenn ist rein spekulativ.


----------



## Chroom (28. Juni 2019)

Wenn ich hier ab und zu lese...…."nicht noch ein Launcher+Passwort" od " noch ein Launcher der den Desktop zumüllt" könnte man ja fast denken ersteres wäre ein gewaltiger Kraftaufwand und zweites eine riesige Umweltkatastrophe . Bitte, jeder wie er mag. Mich stört es nicht im geringsten. Ich will nur Zocken.


----------



## Bonkic (28. Juni 2019)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Sie zwingen die andere Partei durch die unlauteren Deals ja regelrecht dazu. Und viele Firmen die auf den Dollar schauen müssen werden natürlich den Deal mit dem Teufel wie gesagt eingehen, teils eingehen müssen. Aber wie gesagt transparent und real kalkuliert sind diese Deals nicht.



an exklusivdeals ist nichts "unlauter" und epic ist auch nicht der "teufel". 
hör bitte auf, derartige deals in die nähe der illegalität zu rücken. DAS ist "unlauter"!


----------



## Bonkic (28. Juni 2019)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Egal ob Steam das nicht mußte. Das spielt keine Rolle.



tut mir leid. aber wenn ich so was lese, zweifele ich ernsthaft an der sinnhaftigkeit unseres gesprächs.


----------



## Spassbremse (28. Juni 2019)

Wie ich schon in einem anderen Thread geschrieben habe, Konkurrenz belebt das Geschäft.

Und Steam ist, was das angeht, mittlerweile ziemlich verfault und untot (ich übertreibe). Es hilft nicht, sich nur auf den Lorbeeren auszuruhen - es braucht auch einmal wieder Innovationen. 
Es schadet gar nichts, wenn aggressive Mitbewerber Valve so stark piesacken, dass sich da mal wieder etwas tut. 

Ich für meinen Teil würde es ja schon begrüßen, wenn Valve Steam mal bzgl. Schrottspielen ausmisten würde...aber das wird gefühlt immer schlimmer.


----------



## Drake802 (28. Juni 2019)

McDrake schrieb:


> Abet auch hier wieder :
> Es ist der Entwickler, der sich für den Deal entscheidet, nicht EPIC


Aber Epic bietet sie an. Unschuldig sind sie also nicht.  
Schließlich zwingt auch keiner Epic dazu diese deals anzubieten. 



Bonkic schrieb:


> schon wieder? really?
> ich hatte doch gerade eben erst dargelegt, weshalb dieses "argument" keins ist.
> du kannst ja von mir aus versuchen es zu widerlegen. ne bloße wiederholung des bereits gesagten ist aber wenig sinnvoll.


Das du immer wieder darauf hinweist was du bereits geschrieben hast macht deinen Standpunkt ... sinnvoller? Wohl eher nicht.



Chroom schrieb:


> Wenn ich hier ab und zu lese...…."nicht noch ein Launcher+Passwort" od " noch ein Launcher der den Desktop zumüllt" könnte man ja fast denken ersteres wäre ein gewaltiger Kraftaufwand und zweites eine riesige Umweltkatastrophe . Bitte, jeder wie er mag. Mich stört es nicht im geringsten. Ich will nur Zocken.


Mir ist es auch relativ egal aber wer gefühlt 100 Launcher als Zumutung empfindet darf doch auch so Argumentieren. 
Wenn du sagst das du ja nur Zocken willst kann man sich ja bei dir dafür bedanken das es DLCs, MTs und Lootboxen gibt. Schließlich sind es die "Ich will nur Zocken" und "Hauptsache Spielspaß" Fraktionen die für ihren Spielpaß gerne auch mal ein paar Euro für den Ingameshop locker machen. Ich wäre mit der Behauptung also vorsichtig  



Bonkic schrieb:


> an exklusivdeals ist nichts "unlauter" und epic ist auch nicht der "teufel".
> hör bitte auf, derartige deals in die nähe der illegalität zu rücken. DAS ist "unlauter"!


Er hat auch nicht behauptet oder angedeutet das Exclusivdeals illegal wären. 
Die Art von Excllusivdealas die Epic betreibt sind aber Marktverzerrend.
Würden sie das Geld das sie in die Exclusivdeals stecken in die Entwicklung der Storesoftware, Qualitätssicherrung bei Spielen und Support stecken könnten sie mit sicherheit eine echte und ernst zunehmene Konkurenz sein. Erst wenn das nicht funktioniert hätte man mit Exclusivdeals handeln können.
Epic hat sich aber dazu entschieden einen "hingerotzten" Shop zu präsentieren und nur mit Exclusivdeals kurzzeitig Kunden zu gewinnen. Mittel- oder gar Langfristig wird das aber nicht funktionieren.




Spassbremse schrieb:


> Wie ich schon in einem anderen Thread geschrieben habe, Konkurrenz belebt das Geschäft.
> 
> Und Steam ist, was das angeht, mittlerweile ziemlich verfault und untot (ich übertreibe). Es hilft nicht, sich nur auf den Lorbeeren auszuruhen - es braucht auch einmal wieder Innovationen.
> Es schadet gar nichts, wenn aggressive Mitbewerber Valve so stark piesacken, dass sich da mal wieder etwas tut.
> ...


Wenn Steam denn mal eine ernstzunehmende Konkurrenz bekommen würde. Leider ist Epic mit seinen Exclusivdeals eben nicht die Art von Konkurrenz die Steam bräuchte damit die sich mal wieder merklich bewegen. 
Wenn du mit Schrottspiele die ganzen Scams meinst dann bin ich ganz deiner Meinung. Da tut Valve leider viel zu wenig gegen.


----------



## Spiritogre (28. Juni 2019)

Haehnchen81 schrieb:


> Steam ist ja auch schon über 15 Jahre existent. Wie soll der Epic Store denn da in so kurzer Zeit gegen anstinken?
> 
> Mir scheint auch das jeder vergessen hat wie Steam anfing... wie die auf den Markt gedrängt sind... das war schlicht ekelhaft damals... alleine der Zwang Counter-Strike irgendwann nur noch über Steam spielen zu können wenn man die aktuelle version nutzen möchte war eine riesen Frechheit (und es auch noch kaufen musste, obwohl CS ursprünglich eine freie mod war)... aber letzten Endes auch ein Schlüssel zum heutigen Erfolg. (vllt sogar der Schlüssel schlechthin, so nutzen irgendwann viele Millionen Spieler Steam)
> 
> ...



Ich stimme dir da grundsätzlich voll zu, Ich hasste Steam damals geradezu. Inzwischen haben sie sich aber etabliert und die Vorteile auf dem PC überwiegen. 
Allerdings lasse ich es nicht gelten, dass Epic als "Neueinsteiger" ja 15 Jahre hinterher hängt. Soll der Epic Store dann in 15 Jahren den Stand von Steam heute haben? So funktioniert das nicht! Wer heute auf den Markt drängt, muss auch heutiges Niveau bieten. 

Und wie ich bereits anführte, Epic ist sehr selektiv bei ihren Titeln und das wollen sie wohl auch nicht ändern. Von daher sehe ich Steam als großen Platzhirsch und Epic neben GoG eher als Special Interest Plattformen. 

Wie ich bereits oben anführte, einen Großteil der Games die ich zocke und liebe wird es bei Epic wahrscheinlich nie geben. Also werden sie auch nie eine Konkurrenz zu Steam sein. Dafür müssten sie ein komplett anderes Konzept fahren.

Ich würde Konkurrenz zu Steam ja toll finden. Ich sehe nur nicht, wo Epic das irgendwo ist...



Spassbremse schrieb:


> Und Steam ist, was das angeht, mittlerweile ziemlich verfault und untot (ich übertreibe). Es hilft nicht, sich nur auf den Lorbeeren auszuruhen - es braucht auch einmal wieder Innovationen.
> Es schadet gar nichts, wenn aggressive Mitbewerber Valve so stark piesacken, dass sich da mal wieder etwas tut.


Wo ruht Valve sich denn so aus? Sie bringen demnächst wieder einen überarbeiteten Launcher, schon heute hat Steam 10 Mal mehr Features wie alle anderen Launcher zusammen. 
Sie sind ebenfalls die einzigen, die sich bei Linux und VR engagieren. 
Sie versuchen innovative Hardware rauszubringen, was mal mehr mal weniger gut gelingt. Die Steam Machines waren natürlich eine Totgeburt, der Steam Controller ist Geschmackssache aber Steam Link ist unheimlich praktisch und genial.

Bei Steam hast du als Kunde außerdem fast 20GB kostenlosen Online-Platz für automatisch gesicherte Save-Games, Screenshots und sogar Videos. Wer bietet solchen Service noch? Einzig Microsoft, da hat man aber nur glaube ich in der kostenlosen Variante 2GB.


----------



## Gast1664917803 (28. Juni 2019)

> Er erklärt, dass nicht der Epic Games Store beweist, dass die Strategie aufgeht, sondern es Origin und UPlay doch genauso machen. Auch dort werden exklusive Spiele angeboten.



Oh Sweeney...das ein Bäcker seine eigenen Brötchen in seiner eigenen Bäckerei anbietet ist jetzt was ganz neues? 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das der Metzger um die Ecke mit anderen Bäckern Deals abschließt und alle Seelen und Brezeln nur noch in seinem Laden verkauft werden, ist da eher was besonderes.
(Ok ok ich hör mit den bescheuerten Vergleichen auf, es mußte einfach raus...)


----------



## rldml (28. Juni 2019)

Boah nee.... Wenn euch PC Gaming überfordert, warum kauft ihr euch nicht einfach ne Konsole?!?



Frullo schrieb:


> Mal abgesehen davon, dass Dich schon alleine die Verteilung Deiner Spiele auf Steam (mit mehreren Nutzerkonten), GOG, Windows Store/Game Pass, Origin Launcher etc. den Aufwand kostet zu wissen, wo Du welches Spiel hast - was ist, wenn Du einen neuen PC aufsetzt? Vielleicht hast Du ja ein Superhirn und kannst Dir alles merken (Welches Spiel wo installiert, welches Passwort zu welchem Konto, usw.) - oder aber Du nutzt irgendwelche dritt-Programme um Buch zu führen, es kostet Dich Zeit. Sie ist Dir egal? Schön für Dich! Aber als jemanden der als Software-Entwickler arbeitet, ist mir jeder unnötige Klick zuwider. Es ist verschwendete Zeit. Wäre nett, wenn Du akzeptieren könntest, dass dies eine durchaus legitime Sichtweise ist.



Ich habe über 2000 Spiele auf Steam, über 600 auf GOG, ca. 40 auf UPlay und vereinzelt bei diversen kleineren Anbietern Spiele auf Halde und trotzdem kannst du mir eines glauben: Du verbringst pro Tag mehr Zeit mit dem Warten auf deinen Bus, deinen Zug oder mit Tanken deines Fahrzeugs als ich in meinem ganzen Leben an Zeit investiert habe, um einen konkreten Spieletitel zu finden.

Du redest dir da einen Unsinn zurecht, nur weil dir etwas nicht dein Weltbild passt. 



> Aktivitäten wie Registrierung, Installation, Inventur hingegen sehe ich als notwendiges Übel an, welches ich nach Möglichkeit vermeide.


Herzlich willkommen im Internet!



Frullo schrieb:


> Da Du den entscheidenden Unterschied als irrelevant abtust - verständlich.



Das ist doch Käse - erst weinst du rum, wie viel deiner kostbaren Lebenszeit bei der Erstellung eines Epic-Kontos draufgeht, und dann betrachtest du Spiele mit Steam-Anbindung als akzeptabel, weil du sie auch bei Amazon oder was weiß ich wo kaufen kannst, aber natürlich trotzdem ein Steam-Konto dafür brauchst, das im Zweifel ja auch erst mal geklickt werden müsste... Das ist ziehmlich dreist und heuchlerisch.



MichaelG schrieb:


> Falsch Epic trägt die Hauptschuld an der weiteren Aufsplittung der Gamermärkte. Es langen nicht Exklusivdeals für Konsolen. Nein jetzt muß Epic noch einen weiteren Keil unter die PC-Gamer treiben, indem sie IPs *zwangsweise ausschließlich* zumindestens zeitexklusiv an sich binden.



Den Keil treiben eigentlich nur Leute wie du durch die Gaming-Community. Niemand hält irgendwen davon ab, sich ein Epic-Konto zu klicken und die dort angebotenen Spiele zu zocken.



> Warum sagt Epic nicht nur einfach ihr bekommt die besseren Konditionen. Es ist uns aber dabei Wurst ob ihr das Spiel auch parallel über Steam anbietet ? Nein das macht Epic nicht. Epic verlangt auf dem PC das Alleinrecht für den Zeitraum X. Und das macht den riesengroßen Unterschied aus.



Weil der Laden sich erst mal etablieren muss. Ohne Exklusivdeals geht sowas heutzutage nicht, und der Grund sind Leute wie du, die eben auch schreiben: "Ich hab alles bei Steam, also bleibe ich bei Steam!!!1!!eins!!!elf!"



> Und es gibt schon genügend Launcher. Man braucht keine weiteren die den Desktop zumüllen und nicht zig weitere Logins, Paßwörter, potentielle Risiken (Einfallsoptionen für Hacker) usw.


Ja nee ist klar. Dreitausendfünfhundertdreiundvierzig Launcher habe ich ohne zu zögern installiert, weil ich irgendwelche Spiele zocken wollte. Aber der EPIC-Launcher, der ist echt das Tropfen, der das Fass zum Überlaufen brachte!!!! Verrat! Hängt Sie!! Community-Spalter!!!



> Das hat Steam nie gemacht gehabt. Es gab anfangs nur keine Alternativen weil keiner einen 2. Shop aufgemacht hatte. Aber Steam hat nie gesagt nur bei uns. Steam hat aber nie unterbunden, daß  die Spiele auch über GOG oder woanders angeboten werden.


Ändert nix dran, dass Valve die Kontobindung überhaupt erst eingeführt hat, was in gewisser Form eine viel extremere Form der Exklusivität darstellt. Du kannst dein Spiel zwar immer noch kaufen wo immer du willst, aber spielen konntest du neue Triple-A-Titel nur mit dem Steam-Client und einem Konto.



MichaelG schrieb:


> Aber warum macht Epic dann die Zwangsbindung ausschließlich an seinen Store und läßt die Firmen nicht darüber entscheiden ob sie das Spiel zusätzlich auch über Steam bringen ? Das ist der Punkt der mich anstinkt. Würden sie das ganze ohne diese Zwangsbindung machen könnten die Firmen und auch Valve entscheiden ok, gehen wir mit dem Deal mit und bieten einen ähnlichen Deal an ? Vielleicht keine Umsatzgarantie dazu und wahrscheinlich auch nicht nur 10% aber nicht mehr die bisher üblichen 30% ?



Weil Epic die Kohle nun mal nicht gern im Kamin verfeuert - die gehen mit ihren Zugeständnissen wie z.B. zugesicherten Verkaufszahlen ein finanzielles Risiko ein.



> Ich denke auch, daß für Epic diese Deals ein "Verlustgeschäft" sind. Sie zahlen bei jedem Deal oben drauf.



Es wäre ein Verlustgeschäft, wenn Epic auf die Exklusivität verzichten würde - weil dann die großen Heerscharen wie dumme Schafe bei Steam einkaufen, weil "man da ja schon so viel hat"



MichaelG schrieb:


> Hätte EGS nicht diese massiven Finanzreserven im Hintergrund, daß sie das Geld im übertragenem Sinn quasi tonnenweise verbrennen können, wären derartige Deals nicht ansatzweise möglich. Dann müßte EGS fair und transparent kalkulieren und der Abstand zwischen Steam und EGS bei den Dealangeboten wäre gar nicht so drastisch wie es aktuell der Fall ist.
> 
> Das was EGS macht sind keine seriös kalkulierten Angebote. Das sind reine "Wirtschaftskrieg-Angebote" um es einmal auf den Punkt zu bringen. EGS macht bei jedem der Deals Minus. Das kalkulieren sie aber bewußt dabei ein. Und die Firmen die rechnen müssen (was nun einmal bis auf wenige Ausnahmen fast alle Firmen sind) haben gar keine Chance einem Deal mit EGS auszuweichen. Und selbst die großen Firmen werden bei derartigen Konditionen schwach.



Für diese Behauptung deinerseits hätte ich übrigens gerne mal einen handfesten Beleg. 



Bonkic schrieb:


> aktuelle aaa-titel gibts dort nicht (ab von cd projekts eigenentwicklungen natürlich).



doch sicher gibt es die, nur nicht von jedem Publisher/Entwickler.



> mit den alten schinken wird kaum geld verdient. weder auf steam noch auf gog. sie sind nahezu irrelevant.
> ich würde beim blick auf cd projekts quartalszahlen sogar behaupten, dass gog schon längst nicht mehr existieren würde, wenn es cd projekts einziges standbein wäre.



Das dürfte so sein, The Witcher III hat Gog.com einen ziemlich extremen Push gegeben, ähnliches erwartet man bei Cyberpunk 2077.  Nicht ohne Grund bewirbt Gog den Titel mit "100% eures Geldes gehen an CD Project Red"



MichaelG schrieb:


> EGS hätte es anders machen können. Einfach durch Leistungen die Kunden überzeugen die Spiele bei ihnen zu kaufen (einem Launcher der von Funktionalität und Umfang mindestens auf dem Niveau von Steam ist; genügend Zeit Steam zu kopieren, die Schwachstellen zu erkennen und es besser zu machen hatten sie ja wenn sie es Ernst meinen), dazu Deals anbieten daß Kunden die Spiele auch bei ihnen kaufen) und auf der anderen Seite durch transparente Deals mit den Firmen dafür zu sorgen, daß diese ihre Spiele neben Steam auch bei ihnen releasen.



Menschen sind Gewohnheitstiere. Eine Sache mag besser sein, wird sich aber trotzdem nicht durchsetzen, nur weil es technisch "besser" ist.



> Das zeigt mir einfach, daß sie kein Interesse haben, es auf realem Wege mit der Konkurrenz aufzunehmen. Denn dann würden sie den Angriff auf Steam anders aufziehen.



Nee, wenn sie dauerhaft als Steamkonkurrent und -Alternative wahrgenommen werden wollen, würden sie es exakt so machen, wie sie es gerade tun. Deine Strategie ist im Grunde eine communityfreundlichere Form der Geldverbrennung.



> EGS wird Steam nicht verdrängen können. Dazu ist Steam der zu große Platzhirsch und EGS auch von der Kundenfreundlichkeit und den Launcherfeatures hinter dem Mond. Epic hätte auch viel eher kommen müssen und auch können. Sie haben es aber genauso verpennt wie alle anderen.



Sie wollen Steam nicht vom Markt drängen. 



Worrel schrieb:


> ... aber trotzdem ist es ja wohl legitim, den Store nicht gut zu finden, *eben weil *sie aus den alternativen Möglichkeiten die Variante ausgewählt haben, die einem nicht zusagt.



Natürlich!

Aber müsst ihr euch ernsthaft bei jeder sich bietenden Gelegenheit seitenweise öffentlich darüber auskotzen? 

Ihr seid fast so schlimm wie militante Veganer... 



MichaelG schrieb:


> Irrtum das ist Fakt.



Belege bitte.



Drake802 schrieb:


> Schließlich zwingt auch keiner Epic dazu diese deals anzubieten.



Joa, warum auch nicht? In einer Marktwirtschaft muss man was bieten, wenn man nicht vom Platz gefegt werden will.



> Das du immer wieder darauf hinweist was du bereits geschrieben hast macht deinen Standpunkt ... sinnvoller? Wohl eher nicht.



Aber bei den Epic-Gegnern hier im Forum ergibt das für dich mehr Sinn oder was? 



> Er hat auch nicht behauptet oder angedeutet das Exclusivdeals illegal wären.
> Die Art von Excllusivdealas die Epic betreibt sind aber Marktverzerrend.



Merkste selbst, oder?


----------



## Worrel (28. Juni 2019)

Für manche Leute ist das halt genau der Tropfen/Launcher, der das Faß zum Überlaufen bringt. Oder das Faß ist schon längst über gelaufen.
Nur weil du das nicht nachvollziehen kannst, heißt das nicht, daß deren Einwände komplett unberechtigt sind.


----------



## Frullo (28. Juni 2019)

rldml schrieb:


> Boah nee.... Wenn euch PC Gaming überfordert, warum kauft ihr euch nicht einfach ne Konsole?!? ... Du redest dir da einen Unsinn zurecht, nur weil dir etwas nicht dein Weltbild passt. ... Herzlich willkommen im Internet! ... Das ist doch Käse - erst weinst du rum...



Hab null Bock auf eine Flame war - ist auch so schon viel zu heiss dafür. Vielleicht beisst ja einer der anderen die Du zitierst hast an. Wenn Du meinen Standpunkt nicht nachvollziehen kannst und das Bedürfnis verspürst, diesen durch die Kloake zu ziehen, viel Spass dabei.


----------



## MichaelG (28. Juni 2019)

rldml schrieb:


> Boah nee.... Wenn euch PC Gaming überfordert, warum kauft ihr euch nicht einfach ne Konsole?!?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es sind mir mittlerweile schlichtweg a) zu viele Launcher, Programme, Logins die mir einfach jetzt reichen b) vergebe ich mit Sicherheit nicht ein Paßwort für alle Accounts damit der Hacker wenn er mal einen Login hat nicht gleich alle bekommt, c) ist die Kontensicherheit bei Epic nicht so prall (viele Konten wurden schon gehackt), d) ist mir Epic mit seinem Vorgehen total unsympathisch was die Hemmschwelle für einen weiteren Account nicht gerade senkt (im Gegenteil).

Und wenn das Hobby Züge von Arbeit annimmt und immer mehr Dinge nach Patches und Updates rufen nervt das irgendwann. Ich will zocken und nicht gefühlte 1/3 meiner eh schon begrenzten Freizeit mit Nebenschauplätzen wie z.B. Updates, Logins und Co. verschwenden. Irgendwann ist halt einmal der Punkt erreicht wo man die Bremse reinhaut. Beim einen kommt die eher beim anderen später.

Epic macht momentan sein Bestes damit ich bei denen nichts kaufe.

Ich hätte es vielleicht dann gemacht wenn sie mich mit Service oder Sonderangeboten geködert hätten. Allein schon wegen der Gratisspiele. Die wären allein ein Grund für einen Epic-Account gewesen. Aber nicht so. Da verzichte ich selbst auf die Gratisspiele. Da bin ich dann stringent.


----------



## Spiritogre (28. Juni 2019)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Und wenn das Hobby Züge von Arbeit annimmt und immer mehr Dinge nach Patches und Updates rufen nervt das irgendwann. Ich will zocken und nicht gefühlte 1/3 meiner eh schon begrenzten Freizeit mit Nebenschauplätzen wie z.B. Updates, Logins und Co. verschwenden.


Das Argument verstehe ich nicht? Ich habe alle wichtigen Launcher im Autostart und die sind dadurch praktisch immer aktuell inkl. aller Spiele. Ich kriege das in der Regel nicht mal mit, weil das unsichtbar im Hintergrund geschieht. 
Die kosten übrigens auch keine Leistung, weil Windows inzwischen so schlau ist, sie nicht im Speicher zu halten sondern nur bei Bedarf zu laden. 
Das mit dem überquellenden Autostart, der Leistung kostet, ist schon lange kein Thema mehr.


----------



## MichaelG (28. Juni 2019)

Dann schau mal auf die Systembelastung und denke Dir dann mal 10-11 solche Clienten in Summe. Da kommt schon was zusammen.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Spiritogre (28. Juni 2019)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Dann schau mal auf die Systembelastung und denke Dir dann mal 10-11 solche Clienten in Summe. Da kommt schon was zusammen.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro



Habe ich, die Auslastung liegt im normalen Betrieb bei genau Null Prozent CPU und genau Null RAM. Hast du kein Windows 10?


----------



## MichaelG (28. Juni 2019)

Klar hab ich WIN 10 Pro. Bei mir sieht die Auslastung da etwas anders aus. Müßte es noch einmal genau checken, wer von denen am meisten schluckt aber ich war zusammen mit Origin, Steam, Warthunder und Uplay bei zusammen ca. 12%. Dabei sind nicht mal Blizzard, Bethesda und Star Citizen im Autostart mit drin. Läuft nur Kaspersky sind es keine 2%. Und ich habe einen i7 6700K und 32 GB RAM.


----------



## Spiritogre (28. Juni 2019)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Klar hab ich WIN 10. Bei mir sieht die Auslastung etwas anders aus. Müßte es noch einmal genau checken aber ich war mit Origin, Steam, Warthunder und Uplay bei ca. 12%. Und ich habe einen i7 6700K und 32 GB RAM.



Schau mal im Taskmanager. ob das wirklich die Launcher sind. 
Ich habe natürlich eine andere CPU aber ähnlich, einen i7 8700k und nur 16GB RAM, momentan laufen bei mir im Vordergrund zwei Browser, einer mit YT, einer zum Surfen, plus zwei Programme, die was "werkeln", meine Auslastung ist 4 - 5 Prozent. 
Die Auslastung der Games-Launcher ist im Taskmanager wie gesagt genau Null, sowohl bei RAM als auch CPU. Momentan laufen fünf Launcher bei mir im Hintergrund (Steam, GoG, uPlay, Origin und Epic).

Edit: Mache Kaspersky aus, der wird ordentlich Leistung schlucken... das kann nämlich sein, dass der diese "stillen" Programme aus ihrem Schlaf holt, weil er sie überwacht also auf sie zugreift und sie also dadurch aktiv werden und dann Leistung schlucken.


----------



## rldml (28. Juni 2019)

Ich habe auch einige Launcher am Start, bin mit nem Ryzen 5 2400G +32GB RAM sicherlich nicht besser aufgestellt als du und merke auch nix von den Launchern - irgendwas mache ich richtig oder ihr falsch

Pro-Tipp: Hau Kaspersky runter, der mitgelieferte Windows Defender bringt heutzutage gleichen Schutz, nervt deutlich weniger rum, frisst weniger Ressourcen und kostet dich genau 0.


----------



## Spiritogre (28. Juni 2019)

rldml schrieb:


> Ich habe auch einige Launcher am Start, bin mit nem Ryzen 5 2400G +32GB RAM sicherlich nicht besser aufgestellt als du und merke auch nix von den Launchern - irgendwas mache ich richtig oder ihr falsch
> 
> Pro-Tipp: Hau Kaspersky runter, der mitgelieferte Windows Defender bringt heutzutage gleichen Schutz, nervt deutlich weniger rum, frisst weniger Ressourcen und kostet dich genau 0.



Ich habe das ja nicht und ich schrieb ja auch, er soll Kaspersky ausmachen.
Ich habe mich vor über einem Jahr von extra Virenscannern verabschiedet. Gebracht haben die genau Null aber dafür gelegentlich Ärger verursacht.


----------



## MichaelG (29. Juni 2019)

Hab Kaspersky runtergeschmissen. Mal schauen.


----------



## McDrake (29. Juni 2019)

Hmm.. Ich hab keinen einzigen Launcher zum Start. Auf die paar Sekunden kommts mir nicht an.
(Dafür Bitdefender [emoji14] )


----------



## Gast1661893802 (29. Juni 2019)

Frullo schrieb:


> Nur ist der einzige Grund, diesen Launcher überhaupt haben zu müssen der, dass Spiel X AUSSCHLIESSLICH auf diesem Launcher läuft, obschon es _keinen einzigen technischen Grund_ dafür gibt. Wer mich als Kunden gewinnen will, muss mir mehr als eine künstliche Barriere liefern.


Wow !
Ich kenn 100 Spiele wo genau dieser Text auch der einzige Grund ist Steam zu benutzen, aber das ist ja OK !


----------



## Gast1661893802 (29. Juni 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Allerdings lasse ich es nicht gelten, dass Epic als "Neueinsteiger" ja 15 Jahre hinterher hängt. Soll der Epic Store dann in 15 Jahren den Stand von Steam heute haben? So funktioniert das nicht! Wer heute auf den Markt drängt, muss auch heutiges Niveau bieten.


Zumal GoG mit Galaxy bereits gezeigt hat das man mit deutlich mehr starten kann.


----------



## sWiesl23 (29. Juni 2019)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Wow !
> Ich kenn 100 Spiele wo genau dieser Text auch der einzige Grund ist Steam zu benutzen, aber das ist ja OK !


Wenn Steam extra dafür Sorgt das es nur bei ihnen erscheint dann wäre es nicht OK! Valve kauft aber nicht Entwickler ein und macht auch nix Zeit exklusiv. Entwickler können sich selbst entscheiden wann und wo sie Releasen. Wenn es aber im EGS kommt wird da eine künstliche Barriere aufgebaut. Epic untersagt denen für einen gewissen Zeitraum es woanders zu Verfügung zu stellen. Ich kann mich nicht an einen Steam release erinnern wo das der Fall gewesen wäre!


----------



## MichaelG (29. Juni 2019)

Genau so sieht es aus. Aber das Argument wird von den Epic-Befürwortern als nicht valide betrachtet.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Gast1661893802 (29. Juni 2019)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Genau so sieht es aus. Aber das Argument wird von den Epic-Befürwortern als nicht valide betrachtet.


Lass mich raten:
Das Spiele lange Zeit nur auf Steam erschienen sind und nicht auch bei GoG war immer Zufall und ausschließlich Schuld der Studios und Publisher, nie aber von Valve ?
Es tut mir leid aber so leichtgläubig bin ich nicht !

Valve hat mit Sicherheit andere Dinge am laufen bzw es gehabt, nur sind an die Öffentlichkeit gedrungen.
Vermutlich verpackt in einem Maulkorb mit drakonischen Strafen bei Vertragsbruch.

PS:
Ich kaufe (zumindest aktuell) nicht bei Epic, befürworte es nicht, verteufel es aber auch nicht mittels oft merkwürdigen "Argumenten" die ebenso gegen Steam sprechen.


----------



## sWiesl23 (29. Juni 2019)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Lass mich raten:
> Das Spiele lange Zeit nur auf Steam erschienen sind und nicht auch bei GoG war immer Zufall und ausschließlich Schuld der Studios und Publisher, nie aber von Valve ?
> Es tut mir leid aber so leichtgläubig bin ich nicht !
> 
> ...




Das als Fakt zu verkaufen finde ich grad ein bisschen daneben. Steam war einfach die größte Plattform darum wollten Entwickler eben dort releasen. Wegen der Reichweite! Es gibt doch genügend Beispiele wo Spiele gleichzeitig auf allen Plattformen released wurden. 
Finde es komisch das du sagst es ist bestimmt so, aber ein Beispiel kannst du nicht bringen, weils vermutlich keins gibt. 

Wenn es so wäre dann hätten spätestens jetzt irgendwelche Entwiuckler ausgepackt und gesagt das Steam nicht anders sei, aber es kommt halt nix. 

Von mir aus sollen sie die 30%  noch oben drauf schlagen. Würde gerne mehr bezahlen und weiterhin Funktionen wie Workshop, Forum usw. zu benutzen. Wenn Epic sich mal eine Infrasrtuktur wie Valve aufgebaut hat, Server stellt, ein Forum betreibt usw, heißt es wahrscheinlich auf einmal es reicht nicht mehr und sie müssen doch mehr verlangen. Hier gehts nur darum einen Fuß in die Tür zu kriegen weil man was vom Kuchen abhaben will nachdem man gesehn hat was sich damit verdienen lässt. Und anders als die Leute zu zwingen funktioniert halt nicht. Warum sollte man auch wechseln wenn es eine ausgereiftere Alternative gibt.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (29. Juni 2019)

sWiesl23 schrieb:


> Das als Fakt zu verkaufen finde ich grad ein bisschen daneben. Steam war einfach die größte Plattform darum wollten Entwickler eben dort releasen. Wegen der Reichweite! Es gibt doch genügend Beispiele wo Spiele gleichzeitig auf allen Plattformen released wurden.
> Finde es komisch das du sagst es ist bestimmt so, aber ein Beispiel kannst du nicht bringen, weils vermutlich keins gibt.


Wo hab ich gesagt es wäre ein Fakt ?
Noch einmal !
ich sage nicht das Epic toll ist, ich behaupte nur das man gleiche Effekte auch gleich bewerten sollte.
Natürlich kann ich auch kein Beweis für meinen Gedanken geben, ansonsten wäre ich dann auch ggf rechtliche Schritte ausgesetzt, wenn es so ist wie ich es schlüssig finde.

Die "genügend, die auf mehreren Plattformen erscheinen" könnten ebenso ein Indiz dafür sein, dass das Vertragswerk flexibler und/oder mehrgleisig geworden ist.




sWiesl23 schrieb:


> Wenn es so wäre dann hätten spätestens jetzt irgendwelche Entwiuckler ausgepackt und gesagt das Steam nicht anders sei, aber es kommt halt nix.


Um dann eine gewaschene Klage der Überrechtsabteilung von Valve (die mit den dicken Taschen) zu erhalten ?

Man denke nur an die Absprachen von Intel mit Vobis etc. bis die irgendwann mal bekannt wurden, waren sie unbekannt, lt. Deiner Argumentation also nicht vorhanden !
Nur weil sowas nicht mehr bekannt wird, heisst es nicht das es derartiges nicht mehr gibt.


----------



## MichaelG (29. Juni 2019)

Doppelpost. Hatte Internetprobleme.


----------



## MichaelG (29. Juni 2019)

Wo Steam aktuell wurde gab es parallel auch noch zig Spiele die ohne einen Clienten releast wurden. Bei einigen (z.B. Rogue Warrior; das Spiel gab es in Deutschland nur als Importspiel) konnte man wählen ob man es an Steam bindet oder nicht. Nur für die MP-Features mußte man das Spiel an Steam binden. Andere Firmen haben wo es Steam bereits gab ihre Spiele ohne Client aber mit Kopierschutzmechanismen releast (Securom, Starforce und Co.). Keiner hat irgendeine Firma gedrängt mit Steam einen Deal zu machen. Aber aufgrund der Rahmenbedingungen (Reichweite, Service, Support, Komfort etc.) war und ist Steam schlichtweg die beste Option überhaupt. Ich behaupte sogar heute noch. Trotz der Epic-Deals. Diesen Vorteil läßt sich Steam aber auch ordentlich bezahlen.

Steam hatte keinerlei Knebelverträge gehabt. Wenn das wirklich der Fall gewesen wäre, wäre das in den letzten 13-15 Jahren irgendwie publik geworden. Durch einen gechassten Mitarbeiter von Steam oder einer der Spielefirmen, interne Leaks oder andere Quellen. Das läßt sich nicht unter der Decke halten. Nicht so lange Zeit.

Steam hatte nur das Glück, daß andere Firmen lange Zeit schlichtweg zu faul, zu geizig und/oder zu unfähig waren eine Konkurrenzplattform zu Steam aufzubauen. Der erste 2. Client wurde dann erst mit Origin (zuerst EA Launcher oder so ähnlich genannt) releast, weil EA abgesprungen war. Dann folgte Ubisoft mit Uplay. Ebenso Blizzard..... Aber EA hat nur Produkte von sich selbst im Programm zuzüglich einiger Vertragsdeals von Ubisoft. Uplay umgekehrt nur Ubisoftprodukte zzgl. einiger Vertragsdeals von EA. Aber keine weitere Dritthersteller (abgesehen von den Tochterfirmen). Es war für die anderen Firmen halt schlichtweg nur Service und Bequemlichkeit, die Steam ihnen geboten hatte. Steam brauchte so etwas wie Knebelverträge gar nicht. Es gab ja keinen 2. Launcher der Steam hätte Konkurrenz machen können.


----------



## Batze (29. Juni 2019)

sWiesl23 schrieb:


> Wenn Steam extra dafür Sorgt das es nur bei ihnen erscheint dann wäre es nicht OK! Valve kauft aber nicht Entwickler ein und macht auch nix Zeit exklusiv. *Entwickler können sich selbst entscheiden wann und wo sie Releasen. *Wenn es aber im EGS kommt wird da eine künstliche Barriere aufgebaut. Epic untersagt denen für einen gewissen Zeitraum es woanders zu Verfügung zu stellen. Ich kann mich nicht an einen Steam release erinnern wo das der Fall gewesen wäre!



Und wenn Entwickler/Publisher ihr Spiel eben bei Epic releasen dann machen sie das aus gutem (eigenem)Grund und jedem dieser kennt dann die jeweiligen formalitäten. Hier nur Epic den schwarzen Peter zuschieben zu wollen ist viel zu einfach.


----------



## MichaelG (29. Juni 2019)

Doppelpost. Irgendwie spackt heute die Verbindung zum Forum.


----------



## MichaelG (29. Juni 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> Und wenn Entwickler/Publisher ihr Spiel eben bei Epic releasen dann machen sie das aus gutem (eigenem)Grund und jedem dieser kennt dann die jeweiligen formalitäten. Hier nur Epic den schwarzen Peter zuschieben zu wollen ist viel zu einfach.



Aber keiner drängt Epic dazu Exklusivdeals zu machen. Aber Epic drängte dazu die Firmen die Deals mit Epic machen wollten. Einige Firmen wollen bzw. brauchen dringend Geldeinsparungen. Und da war Epic mit seinem Deal quasi der Retter (11 statt 30%, dazu Umsatzgarantie. Wer kann da schon nein dazu sagen ?). Und da waren die Firmen (aber sicher auch nicht alle) quasi mehr oder weniger zu den Deals gezwungen.


----------



## Batze (29. Juni 2019)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Aber keiner drängt Epic dazu Exklusivdeals zu machen. Aber Epic drängte dazu die Firmen die Deals mit Epic machen wollten. Einige Firmen wollen bzw. brauchen dringend Geldeinsparungen. Und da war Epic mit seinem Deal quasi der Retter (11 statt 30%, dazu Umsatzgarantie. Wer kann da schon nein dazu sagen ?). Und da waren die Firmen (aber sicher auch nicht alle) quasi mehr oder weniger zu den Deals gezwungen.



Wie ich schon sagte, niemand wird doch gezwungen nach Epic zu gehen. Und wer keine exclusiv Deals möchte, der bleibt eben bei Steam, ging doch über ein Jahrzehnt gut und niemand hat sich groß aufgeregt. Und ich glaube auch nicht das irgendeine Firma wegen der 30% von Steam Pleite gegangen ist. Müssen sie eben bessere Spiele machen wenn sie ihren Kram auch verkaufen wollen. Bei Epic bekommen sie momentan eben mehr Geld und du solltest doch wissen das es am Ende nur darauf ankommt, eben das liebe Geld, alle anderen Argumentationen sind gelogen.


----------



## MichaelG (29. Juni 2019)

Klar ist es schlußendlich das Geld. Leider.


----------



## McDrake (29. Juni 2019)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Klar ist es schlußendlich das Geld. Leider.


Wenn man eine eigene Firma hat une für Mitarbeiter verantwortlich ist, ist das schon ein wichtier Punkt. Man muss da halt auch ein wenig weiter denken als bis zum €-Zeichen. Mehr Geld bedeutet auch mehr Sicherheit. Garde für kleine Firmen, welche vielleicht nur ein Projekt haben, ein ziemlich relevanter Punkt.


----------



## MichaelG (29. Juni 2019)

Deshalb sage ich ja für einige der Firmen ist es quasi eine Art Erpressung weil sie auf den Deal nicht verzichten können (weniger Kosten und Garantieumsatz). Bei Firmen wie 2K hingegen ist es nur die Gier. Die könnten gut auf den Deal verzichten und ständen nicht schlechter da.


----------



## Batze (29. Juni 2019)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Deshalb sage ich ja für einige der Firmen ist es quasi eine Art Erpressung weil sie auf den Deal nicht verzichten können (weniger Kosten und Garantieumsatz). Bei Firmen wie 2K hingegen ist es nur die Gier. Die könnten gut auf den Deal verzichten und ständen nicht schlechter da.



Welche kleinen Firmen wären denn das die gerade auf Epic so präsent sind und deiner Meinung nach erpresst werden? So viele sind es ja wohl nicht. Und das andere, bei Epic könnte man noch gesehen werden, auch die kleineren, bei Steam gehen doch selbst die Großen schon in der schieren Masse einfach unter. Das sollte man auch mal bedenken.


----------



## McDrake (29. Juni 2019)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Deshalb sage ich ja für einige der Firmen ist es quasi eine Art Erpressung weil sie auf den Deal nicht verzichten können (weniger Kosten und Garantieumsatz). Bei Firmen wie 2K hingegen ist es nur die Gier. Die könnten gut auf den Deal verzichten und ständen nicht schlechter da.



Diese Schlussfolgerungen kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. 
Was ist daran Erpressung? Nach dieser These würden die Games ja gar nie erscheinen, wenn es keinen EpicStore geben würde. 

Bei 2K kann das stimmen. Aber eben: Wenn der geneigte Kunde das Game dann trotzdem später über Steam kauft, haben sie gewonnen. Denn der Kunde boykotiert ja den Store, nicht den "geldgieregen" Publisher. Das Zeichen des Kunden gegenüber dem Publisher wäre, den späteren Release ebenfalls zu boykotieren.


----------



## Batze (29. Juni 2019)

McDrake schrieb:


> Denn der Kunde boykotiert ja den Store, nicht den "geldgieregen" Publisher. Das Zeichen des Kunden gegenüber dem Publisher wäre, den späteren Release ebenfalls zu boykotieren.


Und genau das ist das ganze verlogene Dilemma an der Sache. Epic bekommt die Rote Karte und die die wirklich daran Schuld sind, nämlich die Großen Geldgeier werden dann bei Steam auch noch hofiert.


----------



## MichaelG (29. Juni 2019)

Epic hat ja auch die Ursache durch die Exklusivdeals gelegt. Von daher...


----------



## Batze (29. Juni 2019)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Epic hat ja auch die Ursache durch die Exklusivdeals gelegt.



Ja, wie damals Steam mit DRM. oder meist du wirklich Steam wäre jemals so Groß geworden ohne den zusatz DRM. Niemand hat Steam damals interessiert, das einzige was die Publisher interessiert hat war DRM um eben den Wiederverkauf zu stoppen. Und das Exclusive kam automatisch, wie du schon sagst Steam war damals mit der einzige, da brauchte es keine anderen Deals. Heute sieht es eben anders aus. Und exclusiv bei Epic oder nicht, niemand würde es doch aufregen wenn dort nur Publisher was verkaufen würden die eh nicht auf Steam sind. Den meisten geht es doch nur um ihr bescheuertes Heiliges Steam. Niemand würde sich aufregen wenn Epic Spiele verkaufen würde und z.B. die dann nicht bei EA erscheinen würden, niemand würde sich aufregen. Aber Steam ist ja ein unantastbarer Fanclub. So sieht es doch aus.


----------



## McDrake (29. Juni 2019)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Epic hat ja auch die Ursache durch die Exklusivdeals gelegt. Von daher...


Die Ursache ist, dass eine Firma andere Vertragsbedingungen ANBIETET? 
Ja was erlaube struunz?

Und trotzdem muss kein Hersteller diesen Vertrag eingehen. Der Hersteller kann selber entscheiden.


----------



## MichaelG (29. Juni 2019)

Das hat doch nichts mit Fanclub zu tun. Wenn Steam für ein Spiel wirbt und kurz vor Release heißt es ätsch Epic hat den Exklusivdeal nervt das. Zumal wenn ich bei einigen Spieleserien die Vorgänger bereits bei Steam habe (zerpflückte Bibliotheken mag ich gar nicht).

Und so eine Geschäftspolitik finde ich unsympathisch. Da kaufe ich mir schon aus Prinzip kein Spiel von denen und verzichte auch auf deren „Geschenke“.

Und die Vertragsbedingungen finde ich halt daneben.


----------



## Spiritogre (29. Juni 2019)

Das nervt mich auch am meisten. Ich kaufe Spieleserien bzw. bestimmte Publisher gerne dann bei entweder / oder Steam / GoG und möchte dort eigentlich die Sammlung auf der jeweiligen Plattform zusammen haben. Das ist manchmal etwas nervig, weil GoG dann teils teurer ist aber dennoch eben möglich.


----------



## McDrake (29. Juni 2019)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Das hat doch nichts mit Fanclub zu tun. Wenn Steam für ein Spiel wirbt und kurz vor Release heißt es ätsch Epic hat den Exklusivdeal nervt das. Zumal wenn ich bei einigen Spieleserien die Vorgänger bereits bei Steam habe (zerpflückte Bibliotheken mag ich gar nicht).
> 
> Und so eine Geschäftspolitik finde ich unsympathisch. Da kaufe ich mir schon aus Prinzip kein Spiel von denen und verzichte auch auf deren „Geschenke“.
> 
> Und die Vertragsbedingungen finde ich halt daneben.


Und wieder: Es entscheidet der Entwickler. Du kannst den dann in JEDEM Store links liegen lassen. Dass zuerst bei Steam geworden wird, war wirklich unschön. Ich denke mir, dass daraus Valve auch gelernt hat.


----------



## MichaelG (29. Juni 2019)

Ich hoffe Epics Fortnite Geldregen versiegt bald damit das Theater bald ein Ende hat. Damit Epic endlich normal kalkulieren muß und nicht mit Dumpingpreise permanent andere unterbieten kann.


----------



## McDrake (29. Juni 2019)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Ich hoffe Epics Fortnite Geldregen versiegt bald damit das Theater bald ein Ende hat. Damit Epic endlich normal kalkulieren muß und nicht mit Dumpingpreise permanent andere unterbieten kann.


Die Frage ist:
Hat Epic Dumpingpreise, oder verlangen die anderen zu viel. Und Epic hat ja dann auch noch ihre Engine.


----------



## MichaelG (29. Juni 2019)

McDrake schrieb:


> Die Frage ist:
> Hat Epic Dumpingpreise, oder verlangen die anderen zu viel. Und Epic hat ja dann auch noch ihre Engine.



Was hat die Engine mit den Deals zu tun? Jedenfalls gibt es mehrere Angaben daß Epic bei jedem Deal draufzahlt. Wenn das dann keine Dumpingpreise sind weiß ich es auch nicht.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (30. Juni 2019)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Was hat die Engine mit den Deals zu tun? Jedenfalls gibt es mehrere Angaben daß Epic bei jedem Deal draufzahlt. Wenn das dann keine Dumpingpreise sind weiß ich es auch nicht.


Wenn man die Unreal Engine benutzt muß man 3 oder5% (afaik) seiner Einnahmen als Lizenzgebühren entrichten.
Released man im Epic Store (soweit ich weiß only, ansonsten wär es aus Epic Sicht irgendwie albern) fallen die Gebühren auch weg


----------



## MichaelG (30. Juni 2019)

So viele aktuelle Titel mit der Unreal-Engine  gibt es doch gar nicht oder?


----------



## Batze (30. Juni 2019)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Jedenfalls gibt es mehrere Angaben daß Epic bei jedem Deal draufzahlt. Wenn das dann keine Dumpingpreise sind weiß ich es auch nicht.


Dann mal her mit dem Link wo diese Angaben stehen. Oder saugst du dir das aus den Fingern?



> So viele aktuelle Titel mit der Unreal-Engine gibt es doch gar nicht oder?


Wenn ein paar Hundert nicht viele sind, also ich weiß ja nicht. KLICK


----------



## Gast1664917803 (30. Juni 2019)

MichaelG schrieb:


> So viele aktuelle Titel mit der Unreal-Engine  gibt es doch gar nicht oder?



Moin moin! 
Da ist Wiki hilfreich - hier ist der Link:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Unreal_Engine_games

Das sind schon ein paar Titel...


----------



## Gast1664917803 (30. Juni 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> Dann mal her mit dem Link wo diese Angaben stehen. Oder saugst du dir das aus den Fingern?
> 
> 
> Wenn ein paar Hundert nicht viele sind, also ich weiß ja nicht. KLICK


 
Ich krieg noch ne Krise...um 04:00 Früh/Nacht steht man auf beantwortet relaxed was und jemand ist um die Uhrzeit schneller


----------



## Frullo (30. Juni 2019)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Wow !
> Ich kenn 100 Spiele wo genau dieser Text auch der einzige Grund ist Steam zu benutzen, aber das ist ja OK !



Ich begreife wirklich nicht, wieso das die Leute permanent diesen Vergleich ziehen und das Wesentliche aussen vor lassen... Es macht einen Unterschied, ob ein Publisher von sich aus beschliesst, sein Spiel auf genau einer Plattform zu veröffentlichen, oder ob der Publisher mit der Plattform einen Deal eingeht, sein Spiel nicht auf anderen Plattformen zu veröffentlichen. Keinen praktischen Unterschied für den Endbenutzer? Richtig - es macht auch keinen Unterschied, ob der Pulli den ich trage in einer hiesigen Fabrik oder in einem  Menschenschinder-Betrieb in Bangladesh hergestellt wurde...


----------



## MichaelG (30. Juni 2019)

Das Zauberwort war "aktuelle".


----------



## Worrel (30. Juni 2019)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Das Zauberwort war "aktuelle".


Nun, was heißt denn "aktuell" für dich?
Das sind rund 45 aus dem Jahr 2018, etwa 30 , die in diesem Jahr veröffentlicht wurden und gut 55 angekündigte Spiele, die im Laufe der nächsten Jahre, die die Unreal Engine verwenden werden. 
Durchschnittlich ~40 Spiele im Jahr verwenden seit 2015 die Unreal Engine.


----------



## McDrake (30. Juni 2019)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Was hat die Engine mit den Deals zu tun?



Hier ging es mir darum, dass EPIC wohl auch noch ein wenig Gewinn mit der unreal-Lizenz macht.
Sie haben nicht nur das Standbein von Fortinte.
Wobei ihr Game da zZ sicher einiges mehr abwirft.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (30. Juni 2019)

McDrake schrieb:


> Hier ging es mir darum, dass EPIC wohl auch noch ein wenig Gewinn mit der unreal-Lizenz macht.


Oder eben auch nicht, wenn es Epic only released wird.

Somit ist nicht jedes Spiel Epic exklusiv, nur weil es einen speziellen Deal gibt mit "bezuschußter Verkaufsgarantie", wie es hier immer gerne dargestellt wird !


----------



## Gast1661893802 (30. Juni 2019)

Frullo schrieb:


> Ich begreife wirklich nicht, wieso das die Leute permanent diesen Vergleich ziehen und das Wesentliche aussen vor lassen... Es macht einen Unterschied, ob ein Publisher von sich aus beschliesst, sein Spiel auf genau einer Plattform zu veröffentlichen, oder ob der Publisher mit der Plattform einen Deal eingeht, sein Spiel nicht auf anderen Plattformen zu veröffentlichen. Keinen praktischen Unterschied für den Endbenutzer? Richtig - es macht auch keinen Unterschied, ob der Pulli den ich trage in einer hiesigen Fabrik oder in einem  Menschenschinder-Betrieb in Bangladesh hergestellt wurde...


Boah was für eine verwirrende Textwand ! 

Was nun, macht es einen Unterschied, oder doch keinen ? 
Erst sagst Du "Es macht einen Unterschied, ob ein Publisher ..." dann "Keinen praktischen Unterschied für den Endbenutzer? Richtig" ?

Was sind wir denn ?  Ich denke Endbenutzer !
Und für die macht es auch Deiner Aussage zur Folge keinen Unterschied !


----------



## Worrel (30. Juni 2019)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Boah was für eine verwirrende Textwand !
> 
> Was nun, macht es einen Unterschied, oder doch keinen ?
> Erst sagst Du "Es macht einen Unterschied, ob ein Publisher ..." dann "Keinen praktischen Unterschied für den Endbenutzer? Richtig" ?
> ...



Ach komm, so schwer ist das doch nicht:



> Es macht einen Unterschied, ob ein Publisher von sich aus beschliesst, sein Spiel auf genau einer Plattform zu veröffentlichen, oder ob der Publisher mit der Plattform einen Deal eingeht, sein Spiel nicht auf anderen Plattformen zu veröffentlichen.


Genau so gemeinte Aussage.



> Keinen praktischen Unterschied für den Endbenutzer?


Sinngemäßes Zitat, auf das er sich bezieht. Das Fragezeichen stellt diese Aussage eben in Frage.



> Richtig - es macht auch keinen Unterschied, ob der Pulli den ich trage in einer hiesigen Fabrik oder in einem Menschenschinder-Betrieb in Bangladesh hergestellt wurde...


Ironisch-sarkastisch gemeinte Aussage. Natürlich macht es für den Endbenutzer keinen Unterschied, wenn man sich rein aufs _"Ich kann das Spiel spielen, was kümmert mich der Rest?"_-Abstellgleis zurückzieht.
Der Hinweis auf die Zustände in der Kleidungsindustrie macht allerdings deutlich, daß man sich auch schon mal fragen sollte, wen, welche Geschäftsmodelle und -gebahren man mit seinem Konsum unterstützt.


----------



## RedDragon20 (30. Juni 2019)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Lass mich raten:
> Das Spiele lange Zeit nur auf Steam erschienen sind und nicht auch bei GoG war immer Zufall und ausschließlich Schuld der Studios und Publisher, nie aber von Valve ?
> Es tut mir leid aber so leichtgläubig bin ich nicht !


Ich würde sagen: Ja. 

Steam ist eine Plattform, die sich in den Anfangszeiten mit sicherlich harschen Mitteln etablieren musste. Heute ist diese Plattform etabliert und hat mehr Kunden, als GoG, Uplay, Origins o.ä. zusammen, würde ich mal behaupten. Steam bietet die potentiell größere User-Base. 

Zumal das Konzept von GoG ("Good old Games") auch ein völlig anderes ist. Dort werden größtenteils nur ältere Games angeboten (deswegen auch der Name der Plattform), die es im Einzelhandel so nicht mehr gibt, bzw. nur noch schwer zu finden wären. Neue Games, die da angeboten werden, kann man sprichwörtlich an einer Hand abzählen. Die sind (bis auf The Witcher 3 eventuell) übrigens auch keine mega Kassenschlager und werden parallel auch auf Steam angeboten. Viele der bei GoG angebotenen älteren Games übrigens auch. 



LesterPG schrieb:


> Valve hat mit Sicherheit andere Dinge am laufen bzw es gehabt, nur sind an die Öffentlichkeit gedrungen.
> Vermutlich verpackt in einem Maulkorb mit drakonischen Strafen bei Vertragsbruch.


Keiner behauptet, dass Valve eine Bande voller Heiliger ist. Ein gesundes Misstrauen ist ja okay. Es ist nunmal eine profitorientierte Firma. Aber solange man nicht weiß, was Valve so im Hintergrund am Laufen hat: Im Zweifel für den Angeklagten. 

Der Epic Store besticht einzig und allein durch Exklusivdeals und Ausgleichszahlungen für die Publisher, sollte ein Spiel sich nicht so gut verkaufen, wie erhofft. Oder anders ausgedrückt: Durch Geld. Aber mit Sicherheit wird dieser Geldregen, den Epic gerade durch die Unreal Engine und durch Fortnite einfährt, irgendwann versiegen. Ewig können die das nicht so weiter machen und Geld ist der einzige Grund, warum Publisher sich überhaupt auf diese Deals einlassen. Sobald das nicht mehr geht, werden die Firmen abspringen und sich nicht mehr auf solche Deals einlassen. 

Dann muss sich Epic was einfallen lassen. Ihre aktuelle Strategie ist zu aggressiv und zu kurz gedacht, finde ich.


----------



## Batze (30. Juni 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Der Epic Store besticht einzig und allein durch Exklusivdeals und Ausgleichszahlungen für die Publisher, sollte ein Spiel sich nicht so gut verkaufen, wie erhofft. Oder anders ausgedrückt: Durch Geld. Aber mit Sicherheit wird dieser Geldregen, den Epic gerade durch die Unreal Engine und durch Fortnite einfährt, irgendwann versiegen. Ewig können die das nicht so weiter machen und Geld ist der einzige Grund, warum Publisher sich überhaupt auf diese Deals einlassen. Sobald das nicht mehr geht, werden die Firmen abspringen und sich nicht mehr auf solche Deals einlassen.
> 
> Dann muss sich Epic was einfallen lassen. Ihre aktuelle Strategie ist zu aggressiv und zu kurz gedacht, finde ich.


Wieso gehen hier eigentlich viele der Epic Hater davon aus die sie sich das bald nicht mehr leisten können? Kennt ihr alle die Geschäftszahlen von Epic? Wer sagt denn das Epic draufzahlt? Sie bekommen durch diese Deals ja auch Einnahmen eben außerhalb von Fortenite und der Engine. Bald könnte es ja sogar soweit sein das sie die ganzen Fortenite Milliarden gar nicht mehr brauchen für ihre Deals.


----------



## RedDragon20 (30. Juni 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> Wieso gehen hier eigentlich viele der Epic Hater davon aus die sie sich das bald nicht mehr leisten können? Kennt ihr alle die Geschäftszahlen von Epic? Wer sagt denn das Epic draufzahlt? Sie bekommen durch diese Deals ja auch Einnahmen eben außerhalb von Fortenite und der Engine. Bald *könnte* es ja sogar soweit sein das sie die ganzen Fortenite Milliarden gar nicht mehr brauchen für ihre Deals.


Hätte, hätte, Fahrradkette. Kennst du denn die Geschäftszahlen? Wieso gehst du Epic Fanboy davon aus, dass ich unrecht habe?  

Aber mal ernsthaft: Natürlich kann es sein, dass Epic irgendwann so viel Einnahmen durch den Epic Store hat, dass Fortnite nicht mehr nötig sein wird. Aber warum glaubst du, macht Epic gezielt Exklusivdeals mit bestimmten Publishern? Sicher nicht, weil Qualität an erster Stelle steht, sondern weil die es sich anders gar nicht leisten können. Diese Holzhammermethode dient nur dazu, um den Epic Store im Gespräch zu halten. Das ist reine PR. Ein Minusgeschäft. So viele Spiele haben die nun auch nicht im Store, als dass man da von großen Einnahmen sprechen kann.


----------



## Batze (30. Juni 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Hätte, hätte, Fahrradkette. Kennst du denn die Geschäftszahlen? Wieso gehst du Epic Fanboy davon aus, dass ich unrecht habe?
> 
> Aber mal ernsthaft: Natürlich kann es sein, dass Epic irgendwann so viel Einnahmen durch den Epic Store hat, dass Fortnite nicht mehr nötig sein wird. Aber warum glaubst du, macht Epic gezielt Exklusivdeals mit bestimmten Publishern? Sicher nicht, weil Qualität an erster Stelle steht, sondern weil die es sich anders gar nicht leisten können. Diese Holzhammermethode dient nur dazu, um den Epic Store im Gespräch zu halten. Das ist reine PR. Ein Minusgeschäft. So viele Spiele haben die nun auch nicht im Store, als dass man da von großen Einnahmen sprechen kann.



Natürlich geht es nur ums Geld und darum den eigenen Store zu pushen. Hat auch niemand was anderes behauptet. Aber nochmal, woher willst du wissen das es ein Minusgeschäft ist? Kann sein, muss aber nicht, das ist Glaskugel Spekulation und Wunschdenken in eigenem Sinne was du hier anbringst.


----------



## RedDragon20 (30. Juni 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> Natürlich geht es nur ums Geld und darum den eigenen Store zu pushen. Hat auch niemand was anderes behauptet. Aber nochmal, woher willst du wissen das es ein Minusgeschäft ist? Kann sein, muss aber nicht, das ist Glaskugel Spekulation und Wunschdenken in eigenem Sinne was du hier anbringst.


Wenn du mir erklären könntest, warum ich unrecht habe, wäre ich dir sehr verbunden. Ansonsten ist das alles auch deinerseits nur Wunschdenken. 

Da ich aber kein Epic Hater bin, kann man nicht behaupten, dass ich mir wünsche, dass die damit auf die Nase fallen.


----------



## Batze (30. Juni 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Wenn du mir erklären könntest, warum ich unrecht habe, wäre ich dir sehr verbunden. Ansonsten ist das alles auch deinerseits nur Wunschdenken.


Da du zumindest deine Behauptungen durch Belege nicht stützen kannst, hast du schon mal kein recht mit dieser Aussage. Und ich habe nur auf deine Behauptung reagiert das es eben nicht so sein muss. Und solange es niemand beweisen kann das Epic zuzahlt habe ich eben doch etwas mehr recht.


----------



## RedDragon20 (30. Juni 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> Da du zumindest deine Behauptungen durch Belege nicht stützen kannst, hast du schon mal kein recht mit dieser Aussage. Und ich habe nur auf deine Behauptung reagiert das es eben nicht so sein muss. Und solange es niemand beweisen kann das Epic zuzahlt habe ich eben doch etwas mehr recht.


Dieses "Recht" nimmst du dir ja recht oft heraus. Aber konkrete Beispiele oder Belege bringst du selbst so gut wie nie. 

So viel Einnahmen kann der Epic Store aktuell gar nicht generieren, weil das Angebot in der Menge weit ab von dem entfernt ist, was Steam oder GoG bieten. Der Epic Store ist in seiner jetzigen Form erst ein paar Monate auf dem Markt, also quasi noch ganz neu. Und ich kenne kein Unternehmen, das schon nach ein paar Monaten Gewinn erzielt. Epic mag zwar keine neue Firma sein, aber mit dem Epic Store fassen sie auf einem komplett neuen Gebiet Fuß. Zumal Epic weniger Abgaben nimmt und auch noch Ausgleichszahlungen für die Publisher unternimmt, wenn die Zahlen nicht den Erwartungen entspricht (was ja bestätigt wurde). 

Selbstverständlich kann ich meine Meinung nicht durch Fakten belegen, bzw. beweisen. Aber der Gedanke liegt einfach nahe, dass Epic erstmal drauf zahlen muss. Wie hoch der Verlust ist, ist zweitrangig, aber die Wahrscheinlichkeit eines aktuell Minusgeschäfts mit dem Epic Store ist ganz einfach mal hoch. Ich sehe keinen Anlass, dass Gegenteil zu behaupten. 

Wenn du das anders siehst, dann bitte. Klär mich doch auf, statt stumpf dagegen zu halten und mit "kann halt keiner beweisen" zu kommen. Du bist ja offensichtlich der Meinung, dass ich unrecht habe. Also klär mich doch bitte auf, statt dich hier weiter selbst zu disqualifizieren und Epic auf Teufel komm raus verteidigen zu wollen.


----------



## Drake802 (30. Juni 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> Da du zumindest deine Behauptungen durch Belege nicht stützen kannst, hast du schon mal kein recht mit dieser Aussage. Und ich habe nur auf deine Behauptung reagiert das es eben nicht so sein muss. Und solange es niemand beweisen kann das Epic zuzahlt habe ich eben doch etwas mehr recht.



Nö, leider hast du unrecht. Die Warscheinlichkeit ist sogar ziemlich groß das Epic drauf zahlt. 
Wenn Epic eine Mindestabnahme garantiert, werden die bei nicht erreichen dieser vereinbarten Zahl dem Entwickler den vollen Preis auszahlen den er auch  bei einem regulären Kauf bekommen hätte. 
Alles anderre würde keinen Sinn machen.
Mit den 12% die Epic bei einem regulären verkauf verdient, müsste ein anderres Spiel das genau so viel kostet 9 mal verkauft werden um den Verlust ausgleichen zu können.  Natürlich pro Einheit die Epic dann erstatten muss.  
Die Warscheinlichkeit das genau das passiert tendiert bei Epic gegen null. 
Es ist auch unwarscheinlich das die Abnahmegarantie nur bei 10.000 Stück liegen wird. Das würde sich nur für kleinen Studios lohnen bei einem Exclusiv-Deal. 
Auch wenn wegen der fehlenden realen Zahlen natürlich auch das eher eine Vermutung ist, hat streng genommen RedDragon20 sogar ein wenig mehr recht als du.


----------



## Worrel (1. Juli 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> Da du zumindest deine Behauptungen durch Belege nicht stützen kannst, hast du schon mal kein recht mit dieser Aussage. Und ich habe nur auf deine Behauptung reagiert das es eben nicht so sein muss. Und solange es niemand beweisen kann das Epic zuzahlt habe ich eben doch etwas mehr recht.


Solange ihr beide nur behauptet und nicht belegen könnt, habt ihr beide *gleich viel *recht.


----------

